# PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2015)

*PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

*PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Danke für die Führung  Da warst du sicher aufgeregt als du wusstest das du dorthin fahren darfst, stimmts Torsten?  So eine Möglichkeit kriegt nicht jeder würde mich auch darüber freuen mal einen Hertsller besuchen zu könnnen.


----------



## Julian1303 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ah das läßt das Hardwareherz für Wasserfreunde höher schlagen. @ Torsten, nice Video. Anmerkung an diese Pumpe welche der Eddi am Videoende zeigt, hoffe doch das Alphacool euch später ein fertiges Exemplar zu testzwecken zur Verfügung stellt. Würde mich schon interessieren was die Pumpe dann anders macht als alle Anderen bisher am markt erhältlichen


----------



## Amortalist (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Hi,
wovon redet der gute Mann da?
Er sagt im Video, dass wenn es für meine GPU keinen Kühler bei ihnen gibt soll ich meine Grafikkarte einschicken und bekomme einen umsonst zugeschickt nachdem sie ihn extra angefertigt haben?
Ich habe Alphacool einmal wegen meiner Graka angeschrieben und gefragt ob sie nicht vielleicht doch zufällig einen passenden haben für mich. Die Antwort war nur "Nein, kein passender". Meine Graka ist eine Asus 290X Matrix.
Im Leben ist nichts umsonst.  Wie soll ich das verstehen was er da gesagt hat? Verliere ich evtl. meine Graka dadurch und muss dann eine neue kaufen, habe aber einen kostenlosen Wasserkühler dafür?
Gruß


----------



## Julian1303 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wenns speziell für deine Grafikkarte keinen Kühler gibt kannst die einschicken, die entwickeln einen und den bekommst umsonst, aber das Produkt ansich wird in ihre Handelspalette mit aufgenommen und eben auch vertrieben. Aber es sollte doch für die 290X solche Teile geben.


----------



## Amortalist (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Es darf allgemein keinen Kühler geben oder nur bei Alphacool? Weil EK Water Blocks hat überteuerte passende Kühler (ok, jetzt im Moment im Angebot, aber für mich immer noch viel zu teuer).
Nur Alphacool hat keinen für eine Matrix oder Matrix Platinum.
Wenn ich meine Graka einschicke bekomme ich sie dann funktionierend zurück? Und wie lange dauert es einen passenden herzustellen?


----------



## Reskiyoer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wann hattest du sie denn angeschrieben? Im Video sind zwei Scanner zu sehen, der größere und ältere wird als deutlich langsamer beschrieben. Vielleicht fahren sie diese Strategie auch erst seit dem Erwerb des neuen Scanners.


----------



## Amortalist (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Vor 2 Wochen vielleicht.

Edit: Hatte sie doch noch im Papierkorb. Es war der 29.Mai. Die Antwort lautete:
"vielen Dank für Ihre Mail, leider haben wir derzeit keinen passenden Kühler
für Ihre Karte in unsern Sortiment."
Sie hätten schreiben können, ich solle sie ihnen zuschicken. 

Hier die ganze Email (ganz unten meine Anfrage):



Spoiler



Hallo Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail, leider haben wir derzeit keinen passenden Kühler
für Ihre Karte in unsern Sortiment.



Bitte beachten Sie dass wir uns 10 Tage an unsere Angebote gebunden fühlen.
Please note that we feel bound 10 days on our offers.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

Fabian Noelte
Alphacool International GmbH
Marienberger Str. 1
D-38122 Braunschweig/Germany

Telefon/Phone:                     +49 531 28874-0
Durchwahl/Direct dial:          +49 531 28874-0
Fax:                                        +49 531 28874-22

E-Mail:                    f.noelte@alphacool.com
MSN:                      
Homepage:             http://www.alphacool.de / http://www.alphacool.com

Bankverbindung/Bank connection:
Volksbank eG Brawo
Am  Mühlengraben 1
38440 Wolfsburg
Kto.: 1390465000
Blz.: 26991066
IBAN: DE31269910661390465000
BIC/SWIFT: GENODEF1WOB

Handelsregister/Commercial register:
Amtsgericht Braunschweig HRB 202390

Geschäftsführer/CEO:
CEO Fabian Noelte


Steuer Nr./Tax number:
13/207/02047

UST.ID.Nr.:
DE270458421

Haftungsausschluss: Diese Nachricht ist ausschließlich für die Person oder
Einheit bestimmt, an die sie gerichtet ist. Sie enthält unter Umständen
Informationen, die unter geltendem Recht vertraulich, gesetzlich geschützt
oder von der Offenlegung ausgeschlossen sind. Falls Sie nicht der
vorgesehene Empfänger oder verantwortlich für die Weiterleitung dieser
Nachricht an den vorgesehenen Empfänger sind, ist es Ihnen strengstens
untersagt, diese Nachricht offen zu legen, zu verteilen, zu kopieren oder in
irgendeiner Art zu benutzen. Sollten Sie diese Nachricht versehentlich
erhalten haben, benachrichtigen Sie bitte den Absender und löschen und
vernichten Sie jegliche Kopie davon, die Sie möglicherweise erhalten haben.

Disclaimer: This message is intended only for the use of the individual or
entity to which it is addressed and may contain information which is
privileged, confidential, proprietary, or exempt from disclosure under
applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient or the person
responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you are
strictly prohibited from disclosing, distributing, copying, or in any way
using this message. If you have received this communication in error, please
notify the sender and destroy and delete any copies you may have received.

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: X
Gesendet: Montag, 25. Mai 2015 19:39
An: info@alphacool.com
Betreff: Anfrage über Kundenformular

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

können Sie mir bitte sagen ob irgend ein GPU-Kühler ihres Sortiments mit
meiner:

ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5

Grafikkarten | ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 | ASUS Deutschland

kompatibel ist?



Vielen Dank,

X X


----------



## Artic-crusher (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Finde den Artikel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes echt cool


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke für die Führung  Da warst du sicher aufgeregt als du wusstest das du dorthin fahren darfst, stimmts Torsten?  So eine Möglichkeit kriegt nicht jeder würde mich auch darüber freuen mal einen Hertsller besuchen zu könnnen.



Die Aufregung wurde etwas dadurch gemildert, dass ich zwei Wochen vorher bei Noiseblocker war und dazwischen noch eine Abgabewoche lag. So hatte ich etwas Training und keine Zeit, mir einen Kopf zu machen 
Aber als jemand, der sich privat schon ähnlich lange mit Wasserkühlungen beschäftigt, wie es Alphacool gibt, war es sehr schön mal mit den Profis zu fachsimpeln. Das neue Fließwiderstand-Messystem, dass nächste Woche in der 08/15 debütiert (und das nicht 08/15 ist  ), wurde zum Beispiel maßgeblich durch den Besuch inspiriert.





Amortalist schrieb:


> Hi,
> wovon redet der gute Mann da?
> Er sagt im Video, dass wenn es für meine GPU keinen Kühler bei ihnen gibt soll ich meine Grafikkarte einschicken und bekomme einen umsonst zugeschickt nachdem sie ihn extra angefertigt haben?
> Ich habe Alphacool einmal wegen meiner Graka angeschrieben und gefragt ob sie nicht vielleicht doch zufällig einen passenden haben für mich. Die Antwort war nur "Nein, kein passender". Meine Graka ist eine Asus 290X Matrix.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, wann du deine Anfrage geschickt hast, aber die Alphacool-Aktion startete im Rahmen der aktuellen Nexxxos-GPX-Serie. Als ich 1-2 Monate nach dem Launch Testmuster für unseren R9-290-Wasserkühler-Test angefordert habe, waren diese noch nicht absehbar.


----------



## Rarek (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

... gibts das Video auch auf YT ? nach ner Minute macht der Player bei mir stumm... (W7 Ulti, FF 38.0.5, ohne Sicherheitslücke aka Flash)



Amortalist schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen vielleicht.
> 
> Edit: Hatte sie doch noch im Papierkorb. Es war der 29.Mai. Die Antwort lautete:
> "vielen Dank für Ihre Mail, leider haben wir derzeit keinen passenden Kühler
> ...


  sehen wir es so rum: du hast gefragt ob sie nen passenden dahaben, nicht ob sie dir nen passenden machen


----------



## Amortalist (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Hi PCGH_Torsten,
ich stellte am 25. Mai die Anfrage und bekam am 29. Mai eine folgende Antwort:


Spoiler



Hallo Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail, leider haben wir derzeit keinen passenden Kühler
für Ihre Karte in unsern Sortiment.



Bitte beachten Sie dass wir uns 10 Tage an unsere Angebote gebunden fühlen.
Please note that we feel bound 10 days on our offers.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

Fabian Noelte
Alphacool International GmbH
Marienberger Str. 1
D-38122 Braunschweig/Germany

Telefon/Phone: +49 531 28874-0
Durchwahl/Direct dial: +49 531 28874-0
Fax: +49 531 28874-22

E-Mail: f.noelte@alphacool.com
MSN: 
Homepage: http://www.alphacool.de / http://www.alphacool.com

Bankverbindung/Bank connection:
Volksbank eG Brawo
Am Mühlengraben 1
38440 Wolfsburg
Kto.: 1390465000
Blz.: 26991066
IBAN: DE31269910661390465000
BIC/SWIFT: GENODEF1WOB

Handelsregister/Commercial register:
Amtsgericht Braunschweig HRB 202390

Geschäftsführer/CEO:
CEO Fabian Noelte


Steuer Nr./Tax number:
13/207/02047

UST.ID.Nr.:
DE270458421

Haftungsausschluss: Diese Nachricht ist ausschließlich für die Person oder
Einheit bestimmt, an die sie gerichtet ist. Sie enthält unter Umständen
Informationen, die unter geltendem Recht vertraulich, gesetzlich geschützt
oder von der Offenlegung ausgeschlossen sind. Falls Sie nicht der
vorgesehene Empfänger oder verantwortlich für die Weiterleitung dieser
Nachricht an den vorgesehenen Empfänger sind, ist es Ihnen strengstens
untersagt, diese Nachricht offen zu legen, zu verteilen, zu kopieren oder in
irgendeiner Art zu benutzen. Sollten Sie diese Nachricht versehentlich
erhalten haben, benachrichtigen Sie bitte den Absender und löschen und
vernichten Sie jegliche Kopie davon, die Sie möglicherweise erhalten haben.

Disclaimer: This message is intended only for the use of the individual or
entity to which it is addressed and may contain information which is
privileged, confidential, proprietary, or exempt from disclosure under
applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient or the person
responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you are
strictly prohibited from disclosing, distributing, copying, or in any way
using this message. If you have received this communication in error, please
notify the sender and destroy and delete any copies you may have received.

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: X
Gesendet: Montag, 25. Mai 2015 19:39
An: info@alphacool.com
Betreff: Anfrage über Kundenformular

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

können Sie mir bitte sagen ob irgend ein GPU-Kühler ihres Sortiments mit
meiner:

ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5

Grafikkarten | ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 | ASUS Deutschland

kompatibel ist?



Vielen Dank,

X X




@Rarek
Hast recht, vielleicht sollte ich einfach nochmal anfragen...


----------



## m1ch1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@AMortalist: Würde einfach mal mit bezug auf das video anfragen. Werden dich dann bestimmt über evtl. bedingungen aufklären.

@Topic: 
find ich etwas schade den Tease der Pumpe. Zumindest das Prinziep hätten sie verraten können.
Ich würde ja auf was Piezotechnischen schließen. oder gibt es derartige pumpen im WAKÜ bereich schon?


----------



## sh4sta (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Amortalist schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Hast recht, vielleicht sollte ich einfach nochmal anfragen...



Oder einfach mal auf der Alphacool Seite richtig schauen 
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free

rechte Seite bei dem Punkt "mehr über" und dort ist ein Button der Send it and get one cooler for free heißt. 

greetz


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wisst ihr, wo Alphacool ihre Kühler fertigen?
Hätte gerne auch die Fertigungsanlagen gesehen, aber ich vermute mal, dass die sich nicht in DE befinden, oder?


----------



## Teddybaer123 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Sehr coole Führung!  Würde mir das bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch wünschen und es würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn es noch umfangreicher wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Auch weitere Wasserkühlungshersteller? Davon haben wir noch 2-3 weitere in Reichweite. Bei allem, was eine Platine hat wird es leider schwierig, da niemand mehr Elektronik in Deutschland fertigen lässt.

@-Kerby-: Zumindest auf den Radiatoren steht "Made in China".




Rarek schrieb:


> ... gibts das Video auch auf YT ? nach ner Minute macht der Player bei mir stumm... (W7 Ulti, FF 38.0.5, ohne Sicherheitslücke aka Flash)



Normalerweise erscheinen die Videos mit einem Tag Verzögerung auch im Youtube-Channel.
Fehler/Probleme mit der Webseite kann man am besten hier ansprechen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich versuch hier mal ein paar Dinge aufzuklären.

1. Die neue Pumpe
Was dort gezeigt wird ist keine Pumpe im eigentlichen Sinne. Wie sie genau funktioniert, werdet ihr in etwa 2-3 Monaten erfahren. Also nur Geduld. 

2. Alphacool - Karte einsenden.
Her Noelte schreibt hier schon die richtige Antwort. Es gibt aktuell keinen passenden Kühler. 

ABER... wer eine Karte einsenden will, sollte sich folgendes ansehen und das auch nutzen: Klick mich

Man kann Karten einschicken und bekommt dann den ersten Seriengefertigten Kühler kostenfrei mit der Karte zurück. Der Kühler selbst ist dann für alle anderen erhältlich. So deckt Alphacool aktuell mehr als 200 verschiedene Custom-Modelle ab. Ganz einfach. 

Zugegeben, Herr Noelte hat sich in seiner Antwort extrem knapp gehalten, ich werde ihn auch nochmal darauf ansprechen, denn er müsste den Service ja nur in der Mail verlinken.

@-Kerby-
Die Fertigungsanlagen stehen tatsächlich in China. ABER... und das ist wichtig zu wissen.... diese Anlagen in China sind Eigentum von Alphacool. Diese Firma fertigt nicht im Auftrag für Alphacool, sondern sie gehört Alphacool und Alphacool fertigt dort nur selbst und nur für die eigenen Produkte wie auch deren OEM Kunden zu denen unter anderem auch Fractal gehört  Die Kelvin kommt von Alphacool.

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Dann bin ich mal extrem gespannt auf die Pumpe und deren Funktion.
Sollte sie leiser, kleiner (was ja den Anschein macht) und genügend Leistung haben, um CPU u. GPU zu kühlen,
könnte ich mir wirklich vorstellen meine Aquastream XT Ultra auszutauschen. Die ist zwar super, aber ein großer Klotz ist er trotzdem und über
die Position von Eingang//Ausgang kann man sich streiten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die neue "Pumpe" ist so leise, das der liebe Torsten sein Ohr direkt dran halten musste um sie zu hören  Dabei lag sie auf einem Holztisch der eigentlich den Schall gut weiter leitet  Und die "Pumpe" war dabei nicht mal gedrosselt sondern lief auf voller Leistung. Die Aquastream XT Ultra ist ja ein ziemliches Monster, nicht nur in der Größe sondern auch in der Leistung. 
Ein- und Ausgänge... egal wie man es macht, für irgendjemanden wird es dann trotzdem unpraktisch sein. Die ultimative Lösung gibt es bei solchen Komponenten leider nicht, aber dafür gibt es ja reichlich Auswahl und man kann sich das passende aussuchen. 

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Aufregung wurde etwas dadurch gemildert, dass ich zwei Wochen vorher bei Noiseblocker war und dazwischen noch eine Abgabewoche lag. So hatte ich etwas Training und keine Zeit, mir einen Kopf zu machen
> Aber als jemand, der sich privat schon ähnlich lange mit Wasserkühlungen beschäftigt, wie es Alphacool gibt, war es sehr schön mal mit den Profis zu fachsimpeln. Das neue Fließwiderstand-Messystem, dass nächste Woche in der 08/15 debütiert (und das nicht 08/15 ist  ), wurde zum Beispiel maßgeblich durch den Besuch inspiriert.



Du glücklicher warst auch noch bei Noiseblocker, ich will auch bei euch arbeiten wenn man so oft zu den Herstellern darf.   Wenn du schon von "mit Profis fachsimpeln" redest, wie wäre es mal wieder mit 1h einen Hersteller Fragen stellen zu dürfen? Da gibt es einen Begriff der mir jetzt nicht einfällt, es war so, das man für 1-2h in einem Unterforum über ein bestimmtes Thema diskutieren konnte entweder mit einem Hersteller oder einem Redakteur.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@Gamer090: "Oft" ist relativ. Wir treffen die Leute zwar häufiger auf Messen und manchmal kommt jemand vorbei, um neue Produkte in der Redaktion vorzustellen. Aber Herstellerbesuche (und gleich zwei!) sind eine ziemliche Ausnahme. Selbst für den Ausflug nach Braunschweig waren ich und der Kameramann zwei Tage weg, dazwischen brauchte man eine Übernachtung, mit Vorbereitung und Nachbearbeitung (Stichwort: Videoschnitt. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was ihr in dem Video alles nicht seht  ) steckt in dem Video rund eine Mannstundenwoche Arbeit. Sowas können wir uns nicht oft leisten und bei asiatischen Herstellern wären wie angedeutet, allein Flugkosten und -dauer ein echter Kostenfaktor.

@Eddy: Hey, gehört habe ich sie ungedrosselt und mit Kontakt zur Tischplatte auch aufrecht daneben sitzend 

Aber gedrosselt (auf eine laut Alphacool immer noch hohe Pumpleistung) wirkte das Muster in der Tat sehr leise und könnte für seine Größenklasse Maßstäbe setzen. (Was dringend nötig ist, wenn ich bedenke, wie laut manch kompakte Kühllösung selbst idle ist... . Und ich meine nicht die alte Eisberg @12 V, die aus gutem Grund "ab 7 V" spezifizert ist, sondern eines der neuesten Produkte der OEM-Konkurrenz.) 
Einen Vergleich mit Eheim-1046-basierten Pumpen werde ich aber erst ziehen können, wenn ich sie hier in der Ruhe des Testraumes gehört habe. Nach langer Autobahnfahrt, mit offenem Fenster und vorbeiziehenden Passanten bin ich schlicht nicht der Lage, Ultra-Silent-Bewertungen abzugeben, weil die Umgebung für solche Produkte die falsche ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die neue "Pumpe" ist so leise, das der liebe Torsten sein Ohr direkt dran halten musste um sie zu hören  Dabei lag sie auf einem Holztisch der eigentlich den Schall gut weiter leitet  Und die "Pumpe" war dabei nicht mal gedrosselt sondern lief auf voller Leistung. Die Aquastream XT Ultra ist ja ein ziemliches Monster, nicht nur in der Größe sondern auch in der Leistung.
> Ein- und Ausgänge... egal wie man es macht, für irgendjemanden wird es dann trotzdem unpraktisch sein. Die ultimative Lösung gibt es bei solchen Komponenten leider nicht, aber dafür gibt es ja reichlich Auswahl und man kann sich das passende aussuchen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Eddy



Alphacool Eisberg V2?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Zum Thema einschicken und kostenlosen Kühler bekommen.

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen meine MSI 290X 8GB Karte zu Alphacool gesendet. Letzte Woche kam das gute Stück vermessen wieder zurück. Jetzt sollte es noch ca. 8-12 Wochen dauern, dann halte ich meinen passenden Wasserkühler in den Händen. Und das ganze kostenlos.

Finde das eine super Aktion von Alphacool. Sie haben ja auch was davon, dass sie nicht jede erdenkliche Grafikkarte kaufen müssen.

Für alle die daran Interesse haben, sollten sich bei Alphacool an den Herrn Kawetzki wenden. Er kümmert sich darum.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @Eddy: Hey, gehört habe ich sie ungedrosselt und mit Kontakt zur Tischplatte auch aufrecht daneben sitzend



Hm... stimmt, das war ein OEM Kunde der so reagiert hatte  Mensch.... machst meinen Job zunichte. Ich muss doch alles Perfekt wirken lassen.... he he.

@Lios Nudin
Absolutes Nein. Der Nachfolger der Eisberg ist eine andere Serie. Der wird noch mit normaler Pumpe kommen, allerdings wurde auch diese stark überarbeitet und hat lediglich äußerlich noch Ähnlichkeiten mit der Eisberg.


----------



## Rarek (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

hmm... Normale Pumpe?

ist die neue denn unnormal bzw. ist es keine Pumpe?


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Hm... stimmt, das war ein OEM Kunde der so reagiert hatte  Mensch.... machst meinen Job zunichte. Ich muss doch alles Perfekt wirken lassen.... he he.
> 
> @Lios Nudin
> Absolutes Nein. Der Nachfolger der Eisberg ist eine andere Serie. Der wird noch mit normaler Pumpe kommen, allerdings wurde auch diese stark überarbeitet und hat lediglich äußerlich noch Ähnlichkeiten mit der Eisberg.



Das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten. Der Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ und der Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper sind bei der Eisberg den CPU-Wassserkühlern und Radiatoren anderen AiO-Waküs deutlich überlegen.

Wenn die   Alphacool DC-LT in der Eisberg V2 durch eine leisere Pumpe ersetzt wird und ihr bei der Variante mit 240mm Radiator weiterhin die 80€ anpeilt, sollte die V2 auch deutlich besser ankommen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... Normale Pumpe? ist die neue denn unnormal bzw. ist es keine Pumpe?



Es ist im eigentlichen Sinne keine Pumpe. Eine Pumpe pumpt, hier pumpt nichts  Mehr kann ich nicht sagen ohne es gleich zu verraten  

@Lios Nudin
der Preis wird ähnlich liegen. Sie wird sicher ein wenig teurer wie die aktuelle Eisberg, allerdings wird es kein großer Sprung sein. Nach der Veröffentlichung werden die Preise - wie üblich - ja immer noch ein wenig runter gehen. Ziel ist es aber definitiv, preislich keine allzu große Veränderung zu erzeugen.


----------



## Synoche (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es ist im eigentlichen Sinne keine Pumpe. Eine Pumpe pumpt, hier pumpt nichts  Mehr kann ich nicht sagen ohne es gleich zu verraten



Da bin ich jetzt aber schon angefixt^^ Wann darf man denn mit Informationen rechnen (wenigstens grob)?  Bin gerade am Planen für einen wassergekühlten PC für Zen und 14 nm von AMD und habe bisher sehr viele Alphacool-Produkte auf dem Wunschzettel


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der Kühler wird wohl in ca. 2-3 Monaten auf dem Markt kommen. Mehr Informationen zu den technischen Details wird es dann geben, wenn ich dazu lust habe 

Spaß beiseite, mehr Informationen werden wir erst kurz vor der Veröffentlichung in eben 2-3 Monaten raus hauen. Das dürfte dann in etwa Zeitgleich mit den ersten Informationen zu unseren brandneuen Radiatoren geschehen. Ebenfalls mit einer völlig neuen und weltweit einzigartigen Technik welche die Kühlleistung noch mal etwas verbessert und man wird auch weniger Probleme mit Staub haben


----------



## Synoche (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Da kann ich ja meine ganzen Pläne erstmal hinten an stellen^^ Na toll.... Ne, ich freu mich schon auf die Ankündigungen


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Neue Info + Abbildungen: Alphacools AiO-Wasserkühler für Fiji und Co


----------



## -Kerby- (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Der Kühler wird wohl in ca. 2-3 Monaten auf dem Markt kommen. Mehr Informationen zu den technischen Details wird es dann geben, wenn ich dazu lust habe
> 
> Spaß beiseite, mehr Informationen werden wir erst kurz vor der Veröffentlichung in eben 2-3 Monaten raus hauen. Das dürfte dann in etwa Zeitgleich mit den ersten Informationen zu unseren brandneuen Radiatoren geschehen. Ebenfalls mit einer völlig neuen und weltweit einzigartigen Technik welche die Kühlleistung noch mal etwas verbessert und man wird auch weniger Probleme mit Staub haben



Da bin ich ja mega gespannt 
Könnte schon gekauft sein, wenn es überzeugend ist!


----------



## Rarek (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

vielleicht werde ich mir dann auch mal Wasser innen PC holen...


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

hauptsache Space-Maus besitzen und das Modell mit der normalen Maus rumjuckeln


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Habe erst gestern das Video entdeckt, und das obwohl ich täglich auf eurer Seite bin. Ich finde das Video zu kurz. Bei solchen Firmen besuchen darf meiner Meinung nach so ein Video gerne 30+ min haben. Je länger desto ausführlicher kann man was zeigen. 

Auch ein Besuch anderer Firmen z.b. Aquacomputer wäre toll. Und es dürfen auch gerne Kritische Fragen gestellt werden. 

Wenn in dem Fall ein Kühler (Komponente egal) von Hersteller x besser ist als der von Alphacool. Auch darauf eingehen warum der so ist wie er ist und ob bessere Versionen geplant sind. Er sagt ja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, das sie sich Hardware von anderen anschauen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Direkte Vergleiche zu anderen Herstellern werden vor der Kamera nur ungern geäußert. Nicht nur, weil man ungern auf eigene Fehler hinweist. Wenn man umgekehrt auch Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz betonen möchte, betreibt man ganz schnell vergleichende Werbung, Geschäftsschädigung, unlauteren Wettbewerb, etc. .
Außerdem verrät man ungern öffentlich, an welchen Verbesserungen gerade gearbeitet wird, schließlich will man die Konkurrenz damit überraschen, dass die ****** eine viel ******** ************* als die ******* hat


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Torsten hat das schon richtig erfasst, man redet niemals in solchen Fällen über die Konkurrenz. Man möchte das ja auch nicht im umgedrehten Fall. Generell vermeidet man als Hersteller immer sich selbst mit der Konkurrenz zu vergleichen oder über deren Produkte zu reden. Genausowenig möchte Hersteller XY, das Hersteller ZZ über ihn in irgend einer Form etwas äußert. 
Man kann kritische Fragen zu den Produkten im Haus fragen, z.B. warum eine Pumpe deutlich hörbar ist oder warum man diese Materialen verwendet und nicht eine vermeindlich höherwertige ect, aber keine Vergleiche mit der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Shoggy (18. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> dass die ****** eine viel ******** ************* als die ******* hat


Das bezweifle ich


----------



## Trash123 (18. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Direkte Vergleiche zu anderen Herstellern werden vor der Kamera nur ungern geäußert. Nicht nur, weil man ungern auf eigene Fehler hinweist. Wenn man umgekehrt auch Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz betonen möchte, betreibt man ganz schnell vergleichende Werbung, Geschäftsschädigung, unlauteren Wettbewerb, etc. .
> Außerdem verrät man ungern öffentlich, an welchen Verbesserungen gerade gearbeitet wird, schließlich will man die Konkurrenz damit überraschen, dass die ****** eine viel ******** ************* als die ******* hat


Vergleichende Werbung ist aber auch bei uns inzwischen Erlaubt. Schade nur das deutsche Firmen immer noch zu ängstlich sind um diese auch zu machen. 

Wenn man mal z.b. einen Werbespot von Amis sieht mit z.b. Coca Cola, da wird eigentlich immer Pepsi schlecht gemacht und umgekehrt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt* gefragt.


Vielen Dank, auch an die Firma Alphacool, für den ungewöhnlich offenen Einblicke in die Firma, den es so sonst nur ohne Kamera gibt. Was mich verwundert ist die antiquierte Technik der Abtastung. Photogrammetrien sind erheblich genauer und kommen je nach Güte der eigenen Referenzierung bei den Abmaßen einer Grafikkarte auf Werte im Bereich von 0.05mm. Das funktioniert auch, ohne die Bauteile einfarbig zu lackieren, wenn man von mehreren Seiten den Scannvorgang wiederholt und die einzelnen Teilmodelle dann addiert. Das erhöht zusätzlich die Genauigkeit, zumindest mit entsprechender Software.
ATOS Triple Scan: GOM

Wichtig ist die Genauigkeit für das Konzept der Spannungswandlerkühler. Ein sicherer und guter Kontakt der Kühlkörper ist notwendig. Dazu müssen aber Bauteiltoleranzen bekannt sein und mögliche Biegung berücksichtigt werden. Das ist ohne Wissen um die Herstellung der Grafikkarten und der Art der Positionierung während des Verlötens aber schwer möglich. Oder aber, es werden Einzelkühlkörper verklebt. Ein alter Kollege entwickelt gerade Serverschaltschränke für Kreuzfahrtschiffe. Schick ich ihm doch gleich mal den Link. Der hat Kühlprobleme. 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vergleichende Werbung ist aber auch bei uns inzwischen Erlaubt. Schade nur das deutsche Firmen immer noch zu ängstlich sind um diese auch zu machen.


Das ist ein Akt der Höflichkeit und des seriösen Umgangstons. Marktschreier mögen Bananen gut verkaufen, aber keine Hightech-Produkte. Außerdem sind die eigenen Produkte immer konkurrenzlos gut, warum sollte man sich vergleichen? Vergleiche werden nur vom billigen Jakob durchgeführt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vergleichende Werbung ist aber auch bei uns inzwischen Erlaubt. Schade nur das deutsche Firmen immer noch zu ängstlich sind um diese auch zu machen.
> 
> Wenn man mal z.b. einen Werbespot von Amis sieht mit z.b. Coca Cola, da wird eigentlich immer Pepsi schlecht gemacht und umgekehrt.



Möchtest du alles abkupfern was die Amis machen? Für Vergleiche gibt es Reviews.

@interessierterUser
Die Genauigkeit ist hoch genug. Zumindest für Kühler. Eine Genauigkeit von unter 0,2 mm ist hier überhaupt nicht nötig, da man so oder so größerer Toleranzen einplanen muss, da nicht jedes Bauteil auf jeder Karte exakt gleich liegt. Die Chips ect. schwanken in der Höhe und in alle Richtungen teilweise um bis zu 2 mm (Bauteilabhängig). Alleine die Kondensatoren zeigen ja gerne mal in diverse Richtungen. Also von hochpräzieser Arbeit ist man bei Grafikkarten noch sehr weit entfernt. 
Und man muss auch den Kosten-Nutzenfaktor eben mit einplanen. Ein Gerät das am Ende 20.000€ kostet (blind eine Zahl in den Raum geworfen) und am Ende einen unnötigen Mehrwert mit bringt macht eben weniger SInn als wenn man sich das Geld spart und eben nur 5000€ ausgibt für ein Gerät das eben nur das liefert was man wirklich benötigt. Ansonsten müsste man ja wieder das Geld über die Kunden rein holen die dann eben mehr für die Produkte zahlen müssten, was ja auch keiner will 

EDIT: Die Genauigkeit mit der Technik von Alphacool liegt bei 0,2 mm. Vergleich ich das jetzt mit deiner Verlinkung, dann ist dein Vorschlag auch nicht wirklich besser. Oder übersehe ich da etwas? Das schwankt ja auch von 0,01-0,79mm.


----------



## Monolize (25. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wie oft lässt der Typ eigentlich seine Hände auf die Beine "klatschen" ? Das nervt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der "Typ", hat in seinem Leben noch nie vor einer Kamera gestanden und war einfach nur nervös


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Hast du schon gut gemacht, jedem nervösen Menschen passiert sowas 

Interessanter Rundgang, ich fand es schon fast kurios, dass die Wassertemperatur per Messzange an den Anschlüssen gemessen wird. Aber wenn das so klappt - super


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ein Test der neuen Pumpe sollte bald erscheinen:

Last durch Furmark:



> So, läuft....
> 
> Mit 240mm Radiator und zwei eLoops @1000 U/min bleibt die GPU unter  47°C, bei 1500 U/min sind es sogar nur 42°C. Pumpe nahezu unhörbar. So  hätte die originale Fury X aussehen sollen!



3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread

Der User FormatC, der den Test angekündigt hat, arbeitet als Redakteur bei TomsHardware, wo auch das Review erscheinen sollte.

Sollte die neue Pumpe auch Solo erhältlich sein (wie schon die Eisberg), könnte man in Mini-ITX Gehäusen wie dem Fractal Design Core 500 (280mm Radiator möglich), wo noch nicht einmal der Platz für eine DDC310 vorhanden ist, die CPU und Grafikkarte mit Wasser kühlen.

Kann ich die neue Pumpe eigentlich auch auf die CPU setzen? Damit wäre es möglich, bei der Grafikkarte ein GPU-Komplettkühler einzusetzen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich habs probiert - die Pumpe schafft in dieser AIO-Version nur die GPU. Ich habe es spaßeshalber mal mit einem i7 5930K im Kreislauf getestet, das wird echt zu warm. Wer mit ca. 55-58°C im Wasser leben will, bitte. Mir wäre es etwas zu viel. Dann müsste ein 480er Radi dran (oder ein dicker 360er) und man müsste wohl auch noch einen separaten AB nutzen. Die ca. 350 ml Wasser mit dem dicken 240er wären mir echt nix. Mehr als 1700 U/min gehen auch nicht, hier reicht wohl einfach der Durchsatz nicht mehr. Das Geheimnis der Pumpe und der fehlenden Geräuschkulisse ist ihre Funktionsweise, leider aber auch ein Nachteil, wenn zu viel dranhängt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



FormatC schrieb:


> Ich habs probiert - die Pumpe schafft in dieser AIO-Version nur die GPU. Ich habe es spaßeshalber mal mit einem i7 5930K im Kreislauf getestet, das wird echt zu warm. Wer mit ca. 55-58°C im Wasser leben will, bitte. Mir wäre es etwas zu viel. Dann müsste ein 480er Radi dran (oder ein dicker 360er) und man müsste wohl auch noch einen separaten AB nutzen. Die ca. 350 ml Wasser mit dem dicken 240er wären mir echt nix. Mehr als 1700 U/min gehen auch nicht, hier reicht wohl einfach der Durchsatz nicht mehr. Das Geheimnis der Pumpe und der fehlenden Geräuschkulisse ist ihre Funktionsweise, leider aber auch ein Nachteil, wenn zu viel dranhängt.



Natürlich ist es bei einem 5930K und einer Fury X sinnvoller, als Beispiel in einem Fractal Design S mit einem jeweils 30mm dicken (geringe Tiefe wegen niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl) 420mm und 280mm Radiator, fünf NB-eLoop Fan B14-1 - 140mm (600 U/min) und eine auf einem Shoggy entkoppelte D5 oder DDC310 einzusetzen. 100W pro 140mm Radiator sollte ein leises und kühles System ergeben.

Aber lässt sich die neue Pumpen/Kühler/AGB-Kombi auch auf einer CPU installieren? Wie oben erwähnt bleibt z.B.  in einem Fractal Core 500 kein Platz um eine DDC310/D5 einzubauen, wohl aber einen 30mm tiefen 280mm Radiator mit 25mm dicken Lüftern. Die Schwäche der Alphacool GPU-Kühler ist ja die passive Wandlerkühlung.

Für einen Skylake i7-6700 mit 4GHz zusammen mit einer R9 Nano/Gtx980  in einem ITX-Case wie dem Core 500 sollte ein 280mm aber ausreichend sein.

Nur eben mit der neuen Pumpe * auf* der CPU und einem GPU-Komplettkühler von Aquacomputer oder EKWB auf der GPU.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Nein, definitiv nicht, denn Pumpe und Cover sind fest zusammen montiert und ergeben eine Einheit. 
Die Wandlerkühlung geht gerade noch so, obwohl das schon echt ******* heiß wird. Die Spulen neben den VRM werden bis zu 110°C heiß.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



FormatC schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht, denn Pumpe und Cover sind fest zusammen montiert und ergeben eine Einheit.
> Die Wandlerkühlung geht gerade noch so, obwohl das schon echt ******* heiß wird. Die Spulen neben den VRM werden bis zu 110°C heiß.



Kannst du den Test *in einem Gehäuse * wiederholen oder alternativ einen 120/140mm Lüfter vor der Grafikkarte einsetzen? Auf einem Benchtable nimmt der passive Kühlkörper die Wärme auf, allerdings fehlt ein Luftstrom. Die Lamellen sind ja so ausgerichtet, dass sie von Frontlüftern in einem Gehäuse profitieren. Mich würde dann die  Temperatuverbesserung gegenüber den gemessenen 110°C interessieren.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wenn bald ein Test erscheint, wann gibt es dann eine ankündigung der "neuen TEchnik"?

Da ich gerade am überlegen bin mir eine Wakü zu bauen: 
Wird es diese Pumpe auch in der LEistungsklasse geben die ein komplettsystem kühlen kann?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@*FormatC

*Zwei Testberichte zum Kühler, wo er in einem Gehäuse gestestet wurde:*

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX R9 290 M01 im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com
*

*Test: Alphacool GPX-A 290 - Messergebnisse:

*
In beiden Reviews wurden die Karten jeweils 30min mit Furmark belastet, die 120mm Gehäuselüfter liefen bei hardwareoverclock mit 550 U/min und 650 U/min, die 140mm Gehäuselüfter bei hardwaremax mit 7V.

Von daher solltest du bei deinem Testbericht die Gehäusebelüftung berücksichtigen. Erstens weil der passive Teil des Kühlers darauf angewiesen ist und zweitens die meisten Käufer zumindest einen Gehäuselüfter verbaut haben.

Bin schon auf deinen Test des Vorserienmodells gespannt.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread



*Edit:* Das gibt es übrigens auch:  Alphacool NexXxoS Lüfterhalterung 80mm Lüfter für GPX Solo und GPX Fullcover Kühler 12182

Ersetzt quasi eine Kühlung des passiven Kühlers über die Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Aufgrund von Toms Hardware wird die neue AIO nochmal komplett überarbeitet und verbessert, daher wird der Kühler dieses Jahr doch nicht mehr erscheinen sondern wohl erst Ende Januar fertig werden. Natürlich ist der Kühler eher dafür optimiert, dass im Gehäuse noch ein Luftstrom herrscht, alles andere wäre auch unsinnig, da es noch genug Bauteile im Gehäuse gibt die zwar keine direkte Kühlung benötigen, aber dennoch einen Lufstrom dankbar annehmen.


----------



## MadPolygon (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Heyho,

habt ihr eigentlich mal überlegt, das Oberteil des eigentlichen Blocks (also das Teil hier: http://www.aquatuning.com.br/media/image/12781-6543e299e67fdc.jpg) beim GPX aus Plexi/Acryl zu fertigen? Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass das richtig umgesetzt ziemlich gut aussieht. Ob's umsetzbar ist, ist natürlich ne andere Sache


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Möglich wäre es, aber aufgrund der inneren Konstruktion, würde das wohl eher nicht so gut aussehen... denke ich mir jetzt einfach da es keine normale Düsentruktur hat wie sie fast alle anderen Kühler verwenden. Aber warte ab... vielleicht kommt ja etwas im nächsten Jahr  Neu entwicklete GPU Kühler stehen bei Alphacool aktuell nicht ganz oben auf der Liste da die GPX sehr beliebt sind. Aber da wird bald ein ganzer Schwung neuer Produkte auf den Markt kommen. Den Anfang werden wohl die neuen High Flow Radiatoren machen  Dann kommt die Eisbear, die GPX-Pro und noch ein paar andere Knüller


----------



## MadPolygon (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Hört sich interessant an Dauert eh noch eine Weile bis ich meine 390 Nitro in den Kreislauf einbinde.
Darf zum GPX-Pro schon was verraten werden, abgesehen von der Änderung am Namen  ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es, aber aufgrund der inneren Konstruktion, würde das wohl eher nicht so gut aussehen... denke ich mir jetzt einfach da es keine normale Düsentruktur hat wie sie fast alle anderen Kühler verwenden. Aber warte ab... vielleicht kommt ja etwas im nächsten Jahr  Neu entwicklete GPU Kühler stehen bei Alphacool aktuell nicht ganz oben auf der Liste da die GPX sehr beliebt sind. Aber da wird bald ein ganzer Schwung neuer Produkte auf den Markt kommen. Den Anfang werden wohl die neuen High Flow Radiatoren machen  Dann kommt die Eisbear, die GPX-Pro und noch ein paar andere Knüller



Da es sich meines Wissens nach um ein Nylon-Spritzgussteil handelt, würde diese Änderung auf alle Fälle zusätzliche Kosten für Alphacool bedeuten. Spritzguss ist bei großen Stückzahlen günstig, aber meinem Wissen nach nicht mit Acryl möglich.


----------



## MadPolygon (29. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich wär ja auch bereit für den Acrylblock etwas draufzuzahlen 
Ich kenne Acryl auch nur gefräst. Gibt zwar bestimmt irgendwelche Harze o. Ä. die klar sind und sich gießen lassen, ob das aber geeignet ist für nen Wasserkreislauf ist dann wieder ne andere Frage ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die GPX-Pro ist eine GPU AIO die erweiterbar ist, ähnlich wie die Eisberg. Wer unsere FB Seite verfolgt, wird diese schon gesehen haben. Wir hatten sie auch auf der Insomnia55 mit.

Zum Fenster der GPX, das lohnt den Aufwand nicht. Es wäre sehr schwer den Acrylblock so zu fräßen wie man ihn braucht, was den Kühler deutlich teurer machen würde. Würde man oben nur ein Fenster einlassen wollen, würde man nicht viel zu sehen bekommen, das würde furchtbar aussehen.


----------



## MadPolygon (30. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Alles klar, der GPX-Pro für die Fury-X gefällt mir vor allem wegen des kantigen Designs des eigentlichen Blocks. Ist aber wohl nichts für mich, da ich erst auf ne 390 gewechselt habe 

Ja, war irgendwie zu vermuten, aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Naja, die GPX-Pro wird ja nicht nur für die Fury kommen  Ziel ist es natürlich eine ganze Reihe von Modelle abzudecken. Da die Unterschiede zwischen normalem GPX Kühler und der GPX-Pro in Bezug auf den passiven Part sehr ähnlich sind, kann man recht leicht entsprechende Kühlkörper nachbauen für alle Modelle die auch mit der GPX abgedeckt werden.  Aber es wird natürlich ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es, aber aufgrund der inneren Konstruktion, würde das wohl eher nicht so gut aussehen... denke ich mir jetzt einfach da es keine normale Düsentruktur hat wie sie fast alle anderen Kühler verwenden. Aber warte ab... vielleicht kommt ja etwas im nächsten Jahr  Neu entwicklete GPU Kühler stehen bei Alphacool aktuell nicht ganz oben auf der Liste da die GPX sehr beliebt sind. Aber da wird bald ein ganzer Schwung neuer Produkte auf den Markt kommen. Den Anfang werden wohl die neuen High Flow Radiatoren machen  Dann kommt die Eisbear, die GPX-Pro und noch ein paar andere Knüller



Wann kommt die Eisberg V2? Ist das dann die Eisbear? Kannst du inzwischen Spoilern, was ihr an der Pumpen/Kühler/AGB-Einheit geändert habt (Stichwort Lautstärke)?


----------



## MadPolygon (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Naja, die GPX-Pro wird ja nicht nur für die Fury kommen  Ziel ist es natürlich eine ganze Reihe von Modelle abzudecken. Da die Unterschiede zwischen normalem GPX Kühler und der GPX-Pro in Bezug auf den passiven Part sehr ähnlich sind, kann man recht leicht entsprechende Kühlkörper nachbauen für alle Modelle die auch mit der GPX abgedeckt werden.  Aber es wird natürlich ein bisschen dauern.


Alles klar, werd ich mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wann kommt die Eisberg V2? Ist das dann die Eisbear? Kannst du inzwischen Spoilern, was ihr an der Pumpen/Kühler/AGB-Einheit geändert habt (Stichwort Lautstärke)?



Die Eisberg V2 nennt sich Eisbear und mit etwas Glück schafft sie den Launch kurz vor Weihnachten, das ist aber noch nicht garantiert. Eventuell wird es dann doch eher Januar. Geändert wurde eigentlich nur das Innere. Das grundlegende Design bleibt erhalten. Die Pumpe ist völlig neu und lautstärkentechnisch gegenüber der Alten eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der Test ist online, der Kühler gefällt mir gut.

Alphacool AIO für die Fury X


*@FormatC: 

**Meine Frage an dich*: Muss ich wirklich so viel WLP verwenden? Der HBM hat doch über den Interposer Kontakt mit der GPU.

Hast du von Alphacool ausdrücklich den Hinweis bekommen, *dass der Höhenunterschied des HBM zum Kühler zwingend mit mehr WLP* ausgeglichen werden muss?

*Falls das nötig ist würde ich das bei meinem Kühler sofort nachholen!!!*



Bei mir schaut das so aus, ich habe deutlich weniger WLP verwendet:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Moin,

der Hinweis zur Höhe kam von THG und auf nachprüfen bei Alphacool können wir das bestätigen. Der Unterschied ist quasi ein bisschen mehr als Papierdicke, allerdings sollte man schauen ob hier wirklich Kontakt zwischen HBM und Kühler besteht. Verrückt machen muss man sich nicht, du hast ja recht gut WLP drauf nach dem Bild zu Urteilen. Nur gibt es ja Sparfüchse die der Meinung sind man müsste nur einen verschwindendgeringen Anteil WLP drauf machen, was eigentlich quatsch ist. 

Es ist auch im übrigen kein echter Test, wie man sehen kann, wird das ganze Seitens Alphacool überarbeitet um den Kühler zu optimieren. Dafür lässt man auch das Weihnachtsgeschäft sausen. Lieber richtig als halbherzig. Besser auf Verbesserungsvorschläge eingehen und optimieren als etwas halbgares auf den Markt zu werfen das dann zwar gut ist aber eben nicht optimal. Das ist eben der Vorteil wenn man selbst entwickelt und produziert als nur einzukaufen und zu labeln  Man kann sich auch mal Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Das ist eben der Vorteil wenn man selbst entwickelt und produziert als nur einzukaufen und zu labeln  Man kann sich auch mal Zeit nehmen.



Das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte Aquacomputer fertigt ihre Produkte in Deutschland selbst, zumindest schreiben sie das unter ihren Kühler:




> ... Mit dem HBM RAM der Fiji GPU ändern sich auch die Anforderungen an das  Kühlsystem. Der GPU Bereich muss exakt bearbeitet werden, die Toleranzen  sind extrem gering. Durch unsere hochgenaue CNC Fertigung in  Deutschland, Vermessung und Konstruktion des Kühlsystems auf Basis von  AMDs 3D-Daten der Grafikkarte, können wir nach ausführlichen Tests einen  sicheren und extrem leistungsfähigen Kühler anbieten. ...




Das mit dem Vorserienmuster erwähnt Igor bei TH ganz zu Beginn im Artikel und auf den folgenden Seiten immer wieder. Von daher habe ich es jetzt nicht extra erwähnt. Die Veränderungen bewirken ja primär bessere VRM-Temperaturen, die Chiptemperaturen müssten ja ungefähr gleich ausfallen.

Wie schon gesagt finde ich den Kühler sehr gut gelungen und ich bin von wassergekühlten Grafikkarten absolut überzeugt. Begonne hat bei mir alles mit einem Grafikkartenmod einer Corsair H55, der nächste Schritt war der Wechsel auf einen GPU-Only-Wasserkühler und vor ein paar Tagen gab es dann mit der neuen AMD Karte den Wechsel auf einen GPU-Komplettkühler.

Ich hätte gerne noch auf euren Kühler gewartet, aber bei mir habe ich zwischen CPU-Kühler und der Grafikkarte für eine Backplate leider einfach keinen Platz mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Edit: Noch eine Frage:* Die kupferfarbenen Bereiche direkt neben dem HBM-Speicher waren von einer transparenten Folie abgedeckt, hier zu sehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermutlich dient das als Schutz. Bei Igor von TH ist da nichts zu sehen bzw. wird das nicht angesprochen. Ich habe die Folie nicht abgenommen. Passt das?



*Edit 2: *Wie sehen eigentlich eure Preisvorstellungen aus? 

Ich habe mal zur groben Orientierung/Einordnung auf aquatuning ausschließlich mit Komponenten von Alphacool einen Warenkorb erstellt. Preispunkt 200€.

Aquatuning

Der GPX liegt bei 85€, beim GPX-Pro ist zusätzlich eine Pumpe integriert. Habt ihr daher insgesamt an einen Preis von 225-250€ vorgesehen?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die geschlachtete, originale Fury X besaß bei mir keine Folie und so viel Wärmeleitpampe, wie ich dort erst mal beseitigen musste... Bei mir hat hinterher auch die Hälfte gereicht 
Der Tipp mit dem extra-Klecks auf den HBM-Modulen kam übrigens von AMD. Stacked wird nun mal überall warm, oben und unten.

@Eddy:
Ich habe übrigens die Lüfterbuchse freigedremelt und lasse die Propeller nun per PWM-Steuerung laufen. Eine wahre Wohltat, denn im Idle höre ich jetzt exakt: nichts. 
Gute Entscheidung, da mitzuziehen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ Lios Nudin
Oha... da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Die Aussage mit dem selbst produzieren bezog sich nur auf Alphacool, das sollte nicht heißen Aqua Computer labelt nur, im Gegenteil, die entwickeln und produzieren tatsächlich direkt in Deutschland.  Aber so sind eben nicht alle. 

Eine Folie wäre mir auch nicht bekant. Grundlegend würde ich jede Folie abziehen die in Bereichen liegt die hohe Temperaturen erreichen. Das ist ja nur ein Schwitzkasten.... und was wenn es doch mal anfängt zu schmelzen? 

Bezüglich deines Platzproblemes.... da hilft nur die CPU auch auf Wakü umstellen 

Also die Preisvorstellung der GPX-Pro liegt weit weit unterhalb von 220€ XD... das wäre ja wucher. Sie wird natürlich über 100€ kosten, aber keinesfalls auch nur annähernd 200€. Genauer möchte ich jetzt noch nicht werden. 


@FormatC
War ja klar, dass du hier selbst Hand anlegst, alles andere hätte mich auch überrascht


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Lios Nudin
> Oha... da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Die Aussage mit dem selbst produzieren bezog sich nur auf Alphacool, das sollte nicht heißen Aqua Computer labelt nur, im Gegenteil, die entwickeln und produzieren tatsächlich direkt in Deutschland.  Aber so sind eben nicht alle.
> 
> Eine Folie wäre mir auch nicht bekant. Grundlegend würde ich jede Folie abziehen die in Bereichen liegt die hohe Temperaturen erreichen. Das ist ja nur ein Schwitzkasten.... und was wenn es doch mal anfängt zu schmelzen?
> ...



Ok, ich hatte beim Wechsel des Kühlers nur den Eindruck, dass die vier kupferfarbenen Bereiche neben dem HBM durch die Folie geshützt werden sollen . 

Zum Platzproblem: Die Furie verspeißt die beiden Radiatoren im meinem kleinen Gehäuse zum Frühstück. Da bleibt leider nichts für den sparsamen Xeon 1230V2 übrig .

Mit 225-250€ meine ich die komplette Zusammenstellung aus den Einzelkomponenten:



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> *... Edit 2: *Wie sehen eigentlich eure Preisvorstellungen aus?
> 
> Ich habe mal zur groben Orientierung/Einordnung auf aquatuning  ausschließlich mit Komponenten von Alphacool einen Warenkorb erstellt.  Preispunkt 200€.
> 
> ...



Aber mit deiner Angabe "über 100€" dürfte der Preis dann in etwa darauf hinauslaufen. We'll see.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich sage es mal so.... die GPX-Pro wird nicht annähernd 200€ kosten. Der Preis wird näher an 100€ liegen denn an 200€.  Oder noch ein bisschen direkter... zwischen 110 und 160€.... ohne Gewähr... aber so un den Dreh herum.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Bin immer wieder über eure vergleichsweise niedrigen bzw fairen Preise überrascht.
Wann werden denn ca die High Flow Radiatoren erscheinen, kann schon was zu einem Vergleich mit den bisherigen nexxxos gesagt werden?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Sagen wir es so, die Preise werden nicht utopisch angesetzt. Immerhin, trotz niedriger Preise werden wir nächstes Jahr unser neues Gebäude fertig habe mit mehr ls doppelt so viel Platz an Büros und Lagerfläche  Was wir acuh dringend benötigen. Selbst einer unserer Chefs musste schon seinen Platz hergeben weil er nur einmal die Woche tatsächlich hier im Office ist und ansonsten viel zu Hause macht oder eben bei Partnern unterwegs ist. Und wir sind nicht grade klein XD.

Die High Flow oder besser X-Flow kommen frühestens ganz kurz vor Weihnachten, eher wohl auch ein bisschen später. Interne Tests zeigen nur wenig Unterschiede zwischen den normalen NexXxoS und den X-Flow. X-Flow Radiatoren sind bekanntlich immer ein tick schwächer als normale Radiatoren, da das Wasser ja einen kürzeren Weg im Radiator zurück legen muss und so Wärme etwas schlechter abgegeben werden kann. Vorteil ist ja immer, dass du auf einer Seite rein und auf der anderen Seite des Radiators raus kannst, bei den normalen musst du ja immer auf einer Seite rein und raus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

X-Flow? Vorsicht mit den Markenrechten, da gibt's schon ein Innovatek-Produkt unter gleichem Namen 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte beim Wechsel des Kühlers nur den Eindruck, dass die vier kupferfarbenen Bereiche neben dem HBM durch die Folie geshützt werden sollen .



Ich habe letzte Woche eine Fury non-X zerlegt, die hatte ebenfalls keine Folie. Zumindest bei Verwendung von leitfähiger Wärmeleitpaste könnte diese aber angebracht sein, die Verschaltungsebenen des Interposers liegen auf dessen Oberseite. Wärmeleitpaste war bei unserem Exemplar übrigens reichlich sowohl auf HBM als auch auf der GPU selbst aufgebracht. Ob der HBM dies nötig hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Stromverbrauch von HBM soll eher niedrig sein und der Interposer ist ein relativ guter Wärmeleiter, so dass er vermutlich weniger durch seine eigene Aktivität und mehr durch die GPU erwärmt wird. Für letztere sind Wärmeleitpastenmengen wie auf der von mir zerlegten Karte definitiv kein Vorteil.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> X-Flow? Vorsicht mit den Markenrechten, da gibt's schon ein Innovatek-Produkt unter gleichem Namen
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche eine Fury non-X zerlegt, die hatte ebenfalls keine Folie. Zumindest bei Verwendung von leitfähiger Wärmeleitpaste könnte diese aber angebracht sein, die Verschaltungsebenen des Interposers liegen auf dessen Oberseite. Wärmeleitpaste war bei unserem Exemplar übrigens reichlich sowohl auf HBM als auch auf der GPU selbst aufgebracht. Ob der HBM dies nötig hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Stromverbrauch von HBM soll eher niedrig sein und der Interposer ist ein relativ guter Wärmeleiter, so dass er vermutlich weniger durch seine eigene Aktivität und mehr durch die GPU erwärmt wird. Für letztere sind Wärmeleitpastenmengen wie auf der von mir zerlegten Karte definitiv kein Vorteil.



Das mit dem "reichlich" kann ich bei meiner Fury non-X auch bestätigen. Hier nochmal meine Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links meine Ausgangssituation. Im mittleren Bild die Menge an WLP, die ich aufgetragen habe. Hier ist *die transparente Folie,* von der ich gesprochen habe, auch sehr gut zu sehen. 

Ich denke, ich werde den Wasserkühler nicht abnehmen. Wenn der Interposer wie du sagst ein guter Wärmeleiter zwischen GPU und HBM darstellt, sollte mit weniger WLP und der Folie (die läuft ja nicht über den HBM und den Chip) eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum an WLP immer so gesparrt werden muss. Gerade hier im Zweifelsfall etwas mehr drauf. Der Druck der Kühler ist so gigantisch, dass das eh weggedrückt wird. Muss man halt später bissl mehr wegputzen


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so.... die GPX-Pro wird nicht annähernd 200€ kosten. Der Preis wird näher an 100€ liegen denn an 200€.  Oder noch ein bisschen direkter... zwischen 110 und 160€.... ohne Gewähr... aber so un den Dreh herum.



Vielleicht solltet ihr beim Versenden der Testmuster an Hardwareseiten wie TH diese Halterung gleich mitschicken. Damit die komplette Bandbreite der Kühlung auch publik wird. Ansonsten könnt ihr euch gleich auf kritische Kommentare zur VRM-Kühlung einstellen.

Alphacool NexXxoS Lüfterhalterung 80mm Lüfter für GPX Solo und GPX Fullcover Kühler


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Lüfterhalterung kam nur, weil eben einige der Meinung sind, die Kühlung würde nicht reichen, das ist aber blanker Blödsinn. Im Grunde bedarf es hier keiner Halterung inklusive aktiver Kühlung durch einen Lüfter.


----------



## Rarek (8. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ich grabe hier mal ...

ich suche mal nach ner Personlichen Meinung bezüglich Lautstärke:
Produktvergleich Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190), Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT (40191/11063), Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) | Geizhals Deutschland

welche Lösung würdet ihr nehmen bzw. welche ist denn nu die ruhigere?
(Gehäuse nur zur veranschaulichung wo es nacher drinne landet)


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Pumpe DC-LT der Eisberg wird dir wahrscheinlich zu laut sein und eine DDC mit einem Laufwerksschacht-AGB zu kombinieren ist auch suboptimal.

Bei der Eisberg kannst du die Pumpe auf 5V laufen lassen. Für den kleinen Kreislauf ist der Durchfluss noch ausreichend, erweitern geht dann aber nicht.

Eisberg mit 5V:

https://youtu.be/NLWt-X00q04?t=363



Variante 1 225€


Variante 2 + DCP450 185€


----------



## Rarek (9. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

immer diese Intell'ler... 

allerdings kriege ich die Sets so wie sie sind net komplett auf Alternate... 
(das andere Komplettset schon)

und zum Vid
also für mich ist das nen angenehmes gleichmäßiges tiefes brummen... 
ich weis ja net was da laut sein soll... meine Gehäuselüfter sind lauter

aber ich denke ich mach ma nen eigenen Fred für auf... ist glaub ich nen längeres Thema


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die besten Sets sind die mit der D5 Pumpe. Die kann man perfekt für sich einstellen. Die DDC sollte man regeln, da sie eigentlich für den Kreislauf schon fast zu stark ist. Zur Eisberg.... wenn man geduldig ist, bald kommt der Eisbear der Nachfolger der Eisberg. Die kann man aus einem Gehäuse nicht mehr heraus höhren und bietet gleiche/bessere Leistung (das muss man dann noch unabhängig testen lassen). Release wird - das ist jetzt endlich ziemlich fix - Ende/Anfang Januar/Februar sein.


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ich hatte eh nicht vor eine Wakü zu kaufen... noch nicht...

aber mein nächster wird eine bekommen, aber dieser wird (hoffentlich mit Zen) dann gegen ende nächsten Jahres gekauft (bei bedarf früher)
und die Pumpe hätte ich dann mit steckerumpinnung versucht an 5V zu kriegen ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Bei der Eisbear brauchst du keinen Adapter und keine Regelung  Lüfter mal außen vor.


----------



## Rarek (11. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ist die Eisbaer denn wie die Eisberg auch erweiterbar?  (vor allem vonner Pumpe her)
UND sind die Schläuche mehr als 35cm lang? (ich müssste den Radi vorne mit den Anschlüssen nach unten anbringen, wenn ich eine installieren wollte)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Schlauchlänge kann ich dir grade nicht sagen. Allerdings wird das gute Stück Schnellkuplungen haben, man kann also recht einfach die Schläuche verlängern und klar wird sie erweiterbar sein  Die Pumpenleistung ist nicht schwächer sondern auf gleichem Niveau wie bei der Eisberg, nur eben nahezu lautlos  Optisch wird sich auch nicht viel ändern, außer ein beleuchtetes Logo.


----------



## Chanks (20. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wird die Eisbaer eigentlich auch als Solovariante erscheinen, bzw. in einer Variante mit einem 420er Radiator?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Morgen,

die Eisbear wird doch Eisberg 2 heißen. Eine Solovariante wird es wieder geben aber eine mit 420er Radi nicht. Zumindest ist das aktuell nicht geplant. 420er Radiatoren sind eher eine Ausnahme da sie in die meisten Gehäue nicht hinein passen. Das gängigste Format ist immer noch 240mm, mit großem Abstand zu allen anderen Größen.


----------



## Rarek (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

hmm schade... aber der andere Name hatte doch auch was...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Es steht dir ja frei die Solo Variante zu kaufen und dazu einen Wunschradiator  Dann kannst du sogar die Wasserfarbe bestimmen, die Radiatordicke ect. Hat doch auch Vorteile.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

- Ist im Lieferumfang auch ein Spannunsadapter für die Pumpe enthalten? Ich weiß, die Pumpe ist deutlich leiser, aber wenn die Pumpe diesselbe Pumpleistung wie die DC-LT besitzt, ist ein Betrieb auf 12V für so einen kleinen Kreislauf eigentlich unnötig. Ein 9V Adapter wäre ein gute Ergänzung für den Lieferumfang.

- Sind in dem Komplettset mit dem 240mm Radiator auch eloops enthalten, die ihr bei den Cool Answer Sets mitliefert?

- Falls es wieder 3Pin Lüfter sind, gibt es dann im Lieferumfang ein 9V Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Zu diesen Fragen wirst du dich noch gedulden müssen. Was ich dir aber sagen kann, eine Regelung der Pumpe wird nicht nötig sein, denn auf 12V wirst du sie aus einem Gehäuse heraus nicht hören können. Bei einer internen Vorstellung eines Samples wurde mehrfach gefragt ob das gute Stück denn überhaupt laufen würde


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

...bekomm ichn link zu der pumpe?^^
such fürn sekond setup passiv nochne pumpe und es soll wenmöglich absolut sileng sein...
mein privater versuch obs geht nen pc nahezu lautlos zu betreibn^^ und damit zu spieln^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Pumpe gibt es noch nicht im Verkauf


----------



## Rarek (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

kannste schon mit nem max TDP Wert (welche die gesamteinheit bei der 240'er ausführung abführen kann) rausrücken, oder darfste net Eddy?


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> kannste schon mit nem max TDP Wert (welche die gesamteinheit bei der 240'er ausführung abführen kann) rausrücken, oder darfste net Eddy?



Dieser Test ist eigentlich sehr aussagekräftig. Ähnliche Ergebnisse darst du auch von der Eisbear/Eisberg 2 erwarten:

Seite 8: Testresultate Serienlüfter, OC



> Unser Intel Xeon E5 2678W wurde nun von 3,1 auf 3,6 Ghz übertaktet und  zusätzlich mit 1,25V befeuert, um zusätzliche Hitze zu produzieren und  die Kühler mit genug Abwärme zu versorgen, so dass diese mehr leisten  müssen.



Seite 11: Sondertest: Pumpe

Die Laustärke der Pumpe und Lüfter wird darüber entscheiden, ob sie sich in neben den bisherigen (erweiterbaren) AiO-Waküs einreiht oder sich von ihnen absetzen kann.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

kannst du mir ne pn mit nem link schicken wenn die pumpe released @eddy


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@Rarek
Die maximalen TDP Werte kannst du offengestanden in der Pfeife rauchen. Im grunde kann jeder 120mm Vollkupferradiator 300W abführen und ich spreche hier von einem 30mm dickem Modell. Aber ich bezweifle, dass du Lüfter mit 5000-6000rpm sonderlich angenehm finden wirst. Es gibt einen Punkt ab dem schnellere Lüfter nicht mehr helfen  
Ich empfehle es gerne ungeführ so.

120mm Radiatorfläche für...
200W TDP = laute Lüfter
150W TDP = erträglich
100W TDP = leise
unter 80W TDP = nicht hörbar

Das kann man als "grobe" Richtlinie nehmen. Wobei Lautstärke subjektiv ist und viele "leise" als nicht hörbar bezeichnen würden. Das betrifft jetzt aber auch nur Vollkupfer Radiatoren, bei Aluradiatoren sieht das schlechter aus. Dickere Radiatoren schaffen antürlich mehr, allerdings sollte man ab 60mm Dicke auf Push & Pull betrieb setzen, da die Leistung eventuell sonst schlechter ist als mit einem düneerem Modell. 

@Noxxphox
Ähm... nein. Wenn ich solche Sachen für jeden machen würde der mich darum bittet, hätte ich wohl dann erstmal ein paar Tage nichs anders zu tun als den Leuten PNs zu schreiben. Ich bin ja nicht nur in deutschen Foren unterwegs sondern Weltweit. Dazu noch die ganzen Modder, Reviewer ect.... da kommen ein paar hundert zusammen. Dafür gibt es dann Newsletter und Pressemitteilungen


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

dann muss ich meinen aquatuni g acc mal auslkramen...hab da schon einkge zeit nix mehr bestellt...
naja trotzdem merci für die info  dann bin ich ma auf die pumpe gespant... ich hab ein seeeeeehr gutes gehör....
also die frage " ist die pumpe überhaupt an?" challenge excepted xD


----------



## Rarek (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dieser Test ist eigentlich sehr  aussagekräftig. Ähnliche Ergebnisse darst du auch von der  Eisbear/Eisberg 2 erwarten:
> 
> Seite 8: Testresultate Serienlüfter, OC
> 
> ...


gut dass ich nicht weiß wieviel Watt abwärme nen Xeon auf 1,25V erzeugt.. also für mich nicht hilfreich, denn auf 68°C komm ich auch unter Luft mom (bei 67% auslastung mit BOINC )



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Die maximalen TDP Werte kannst du offengestanden in der Pfeife rauchen. Im grunde kann jeder 120mm Vollkupferradiator 300W abführen und ich spreche hier von einem 30mm dickem Modell. Aber ich bezweifle, dass du Lüfter mit 5000-6000rpm sonderlich angenehm finden wirst. Es gibt einen Punkt ab dem schnellere Lüfter nicht mehr helfen
> Ich empfehle es gerne ungeführ so.
> 
> ...


also ist eine leise AiO mit meinem ~150W AMD nicht möglich... gut gut


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

deswegn kauft man den müll ned xD
ne spas veiseite

das sind richtwerte... muss nicht heisn das es zu 100% so ist... komt auch auf die verwendeten lüfter und radiatoren an....
auserdem n 120 bzw 140er  alleine inem set? das lohnt ja voll ned...da is ne kowakü billiger und platzsparender...auch wen di temps schlechte sind bei der kowakü...
also min nen 240 bzw 280er sollte es sein...sonst lohnt wakü meines erachtens 0


----------



## Narbennarr (23. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> gut dass ich nicht weiß wieviel Watt abwärme nen Xeon auf 1,25V erzeugt.. also für mich nicht hilfreich, denn auf 68°C komm ich auch unter Luft mom (bei 67% auslastung mit BOINC )
> 
> 
> also ist eine leise AiO mit meinem ~150W AMD nicht möglich... gut gut



DU kannst die Wattangabe zumindest grob per HW Info auslesen 

AMD ist übrigens das Stichtwort, die Fury X ist mit dem Single-Radi auch net gerade optimal...


----------



## Rarek (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

240'er Radi is klar... (wenn cpu only) das habe ich schon aus ner Anleitung hier rausgelesen
aber mein 6300'er FX ist halt nen kleiner Hitzkopf wenn er bis ans Max übertaktet ist 
(mom läuft der nur am sweetspot der alleinigen Taktänderung... NB ist nicht, dann wird ihm zu warm wenn ich dazu auch noch den Takt in den 2. sweetspot treibe (welcher sich mit NB OC auf tut))


----------



## Noxxphox (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

wollts ja nur sagn^^
im prinzip ist mein persönlicher rat immer... kaufst du nen radiator kauf das gröse was ins case passt... dann haste reserve falls novh etwas dazu kommt....
weil teilweise sind 2x 240er ne gute ecke teurer als 1x 480er...
ist nicht immer so... nur hätte ich für 4x 240er 1/3 mehr gezahlt als ivh es für meine 2x480er getan habe....
aber man muss halt wissen ob es sich für einen lohnt^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> AMD ist übrigens das Stichtwort, die Fury X ist mit dem Single-Radi auch net gerade optimal...



Hm.... Also meine Fury X mit dem Prototyp der GPX-Pro drauf hat nur einen 120mm XT45 Radiator drann. Zwei Alphacool Susurro Lüfter die mit 5V laufen und ich bekomme beim zocken keinen Temps über 50°C.  

@Rarek
Meien angaben waren nur grobe Richtwerte. 150W würde ich aber nicht unbedingt einem 120mm Slim Aluradiator zumuten, das wäre ein bisschen hart wenn man es Silent haben will. Vollkupfer und/oder gleich einen etwas dickeren, dann wirst du keine Probleme haben. Allerdings würde ich immer versuchen mindestens einen 240mm Radiator zu verwenden.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

obwohl ich 50°C für ne wakü happigfinde....
ich komm im slient profil selbst lit einem radiator nich über 45°C mit 2 radiatoren nicht über 43°C

und 120mm radi im winter np...aber im sommer wirds nedso einfach...
hate vorher ne 670 mit kowakü... das ding hats im winter nicht über 47°C im sommer hingegen 55°C+


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ähm.... Fury X mit bis zu 280W unter Last an "EINEM 120mm RADI" mit auf 5V laufenden Lüftern..... da findest du 50°C happig? Wenn ich da einen 240 oder größeren Radi dran hängen sind die Temps logischerweise besser. Wir reden hier von einer GPU AIO im Prototypen Stadium


----------



## Noxxphox (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

hab ma den accelero hybrid vonem kumpelauf meine 680 testweise geschnalt gehabt... die temps waren quasi identisch... 
nur war der lüfter an 7v...war aber auch kein sonderlich guter lüfter da die alle grrad in verwendung waren... deswegn reisn mich diese werte nochnicht vom hocker da müsst ihr schon grösere geschütze auffahrn xD aba es ist prototyp... da könnt ihr ja noch ausbessern^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> *gut dass ich nicht weiß wieviel Watt abwärme nen Xeon auf 1,25V erzeugt*.. also für mich nicht hilfreich, denn auf 68°C komm ich auch unter Luft mom (bei 67% auslastung mit BOINC )
> 
> 
> also ist eine leise AiO mit meinem ~150W AMD nicht möglich... gut gut



Let me google that for you: 16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS


In der Verbrauchstabelle weiter unten auf der Seite: 229W für einen einzelnen Xeon inklusive Gesamtsystem, bei 1,25V noch höher, was in jedem Fall oberhalb deiner AMD CPU liegt --> kein Problem für den Kühler inklusive 240mm Radiator.

Seite 8: Testresultate Serienlüfter, OC


----------



## Narbennarr (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Hm.... Also meine Fury X mit dem Prototyp der GPX-Pro drauf hat nur einen 120mm XT45 Radiator drann. Zwei Alphacool Susurro Lüfter die mit 5V laufen und ich bekomme beim zocken keinen Temps über 50°C.
> .



War eher auf die mitgelieferte Cooler Master Lösung bezogen, dort soll ja das Wasser schon 60 Grad+ haben 

Apropo Susurro, ich mag die Lüfter sehr (wenn was wie ein aquaero hat), sowas in der Art bräuchten wir als 140


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab ma den accelero hybrid vonem kumpelauf meine 680 testweise geschnalt gehabt... die temps waren quasi identisch...
> nur war der lüfter an 7v...war aber auch kein sonderlich guter lüfter da die alle grrad in verwendung waren... deswegn reisn mich diese werte nochnicht vom hocker da müsst ihr schon grösere geschütze auffahrn xD aba es ist prototyp... da könnt ihr ja noch ausbessern^^



Eine GTX 680 hat eine TDP von 195W, die Fury X von 275W. Da liegen also Welten dazwischen  Das kannst du gar nicht vergleichen. Das ist ein Vergleich wie...... auf meinem 95W Intel läuft der kleine 92mm Luftkühler super, warum erreiche ich dann damit auf meiner 140W CPU nicht die gleiche Werte damit


----------



## Noxxphox (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

öhm... ne 680 classified beim benchen mit 1,4v und 1430mhz hat bissl mehr xD
du redest von ner stock 680... bei mkr läuft nix@ stock wär ja lw^^
und 1,4v hat schon abwärme  zsam mit 1430mhz^^

so einfach mach ichs dir nich^^ hab aber  kp wie viel es genau zieht... aber denke das kommt mkt de  2x 8pin bei 1,4v auch auf seine 240watt+


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Du vergisst aber... da hängt bei mir aktuell nur ein 120mm Radi dran  Damit kann man keine Preise gewinnen.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. November 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

die acelery hybrid habn doch auch 120mm... auf jednfall in der erstn versuon wie err se hat

aber mir egal...ich bin nich eure zielgrupoe...mich hauts jedenfalls nicht vom hocker^^ aber isn prototyp sodas da noch die möglichkeit zur verbesserung ist^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Eddy, in der aktuellen PCGH gibt es eine Anzeige von Alphacool, wo es um ein neues Produkt für die DDC und D5 geht. Ich habe dazu im Internet keine Infos gefunden. Eine kompakte AGB/Pumpeneinheit für die D5?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

"*Eiskalte Eisdecke,

die perfekte Kombination aus Pumpe und AGB auf kleinem Raum. Erhältlich für DDC und D5 Pumpen, als Plexi und Acetal Version"

*Wann ist die D5 Variante erhältlich?Wie hoch ist die Pumpe+AGB Kombi dieser Variante?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Soo... sorry, die Tage ist bei uns viel los, da muss ich ein wenig seltener hier rein schauen :-/

Das gute Stück wird leider etwas später kommen als wir dachten, die Anzeige war ein bisschen zu früh. Die D5 Varaiten sollte nächste Woche erhältlich sein, die Laign Version wohl erst in ca. 6 Wochen. Technische Daten gibt es auch erst bei Release, sorry. Aber alles in allem ist das Ganze mit abschließendem Plexi AGB - wie in der Anzeige zu sehen - grob anderhalb Kaffeetassen hoch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich möchte die D5 Variante auf jeden Fall bestellen und in meinem Kreislauf einsetzen. Ich könnte sie so früh wie möglich gebrauchen. Kann ich sie daher jetzt schon vorbestellen, wenn die D5 Version nächste Woche erscheint?


----------



## Nachty (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Gibts da schon Bilder von der D5 Version?


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

In der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Das gute Stück sieht so aus..... Schnappschuss von meinem Schreibtisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

*reingrätsch*

Info´s zum neuen "Eisbear" gibt es wann?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das gute Stück sieht so aus..... Schnappschuss von meinem Schreibtisch.



Sobald die "Eiskalte Eisdecke" bei Aquatuning gelistet ist geht meine Betsellung raus.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@-H1N1-
Release etwa Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar. Und das gute Stück wird doch den Namen Eisberg 2 tragen. Das wurde wieder geändert. 

@Lios Nudin
Nächsten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag  Aber erstmal nur die D5 Version. Die Laign Version wird wohl 6 Wochen später erscheinen.


----------



## sh4sta (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@Eddy

Hat man in der höhe genug Platz für ne AC D5 mit USB/Aquabus/ect. Anschluss? Das man das USB und/oder Aquabuskabel anschliessen kann?


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Kann ich dir im Moment nicht sagen. Ich hab das Sample nicht mehr hier. Montag gehen die Teile aber online, das ist jetzt fix. Dann haben wir die Ware da und ich kann euch solche Fragen beantworten


----------



## sh4sta (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ok^^ Bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffe das es klappt, dann kann ich das klobige Teil von AC nämlich direkt austauschen. Die anderen alternativen haben mir bis jetzt nicht so zu gesagt. 


greetz


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @-H1N1-
> Release etwa Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar. Und das gute Stück wird doch den Namen Eisberg 2 tragen. Das wurde wieder geändert.



Ich schätze mal, weitere Info´s gebt Ihr noch nicht raus?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@sh4sta
Lach... ist ja immer eine Geschmacksfrage  

@ -H1N1-
Stell konkrete Fragen und ich überleg mir dann, welche ich beantworten werde  

- Ja, sie wird in Sachen Lautstärke in einer völlig anderen Liga als die aktuelle Eisberg spielen, natürlich im positiven Sinne.
- Ja, sie wird wieder modular sein.
- Die Pupenstärke wird trotz stark verringerter Lautstärke nahezu identisch ausfallen.
- Es wird wieder Versionen mit verschiedenen Radiatorgrößen geben. 

Das um mal ein paar Grundinfos zu geben.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Okay danke, damit bin ich vorerst zufrieden . 

Nur eine Frage bleibt offen:

Wird es auch eine "Solo-Variante" geben?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das gute Stück sieht so aus..... Schnappschuss von meinem Schreibtisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfüllöffnung größer G1/4 Zoll? Endlich 

Aber wofür ist das seitliche Gewinde im dünnen Plexiglas, wenn der Einlass im stabileren POM-Teil sitzt?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Z.b. für Verschlüsse mit LED Einsatz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Genau, da kann man z.B. LEDs einsetzen. Wie das dann aussieht, sieht man in der Anzeige der aktuellen PCGH.... das leider viel zu dunkel abgedruckt wurde :-/ Ich bin übrigens auch happy das die Einfüllöffnung größer ausfällt als G 1/4  Das macht das Befüllen einfacher. Außer man nimmt das zur Hilfe -> Phobya Flexible BefÃ¼llhilfe / Trichter - Black G 1/4 | BefÃ¼llhilfe | ZubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r BehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Achja... da die News leider hier nicht ankam: Neue UV-Hardtubes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LqutZALduY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3i3oho_E80


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Achja... da die News leider hier nicht ankam: Neue UV-Hardtubes
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LqutZALduY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3i3oho_E80



Welche genau in diesem Moment hier ankamen, danke dir!


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Stell konkrete Fragen und ich überleg mir dann, welche ich beantworten werde
> 
> - Ja, sie wird in Sachen Lautstärke in einer völlig anderen Liga als die aktuelle Eisberg spielen, natürlich im positiven Sinne.
> - Ja, sie wird wieder modular sein.
> ...




Wirklich schade, dass die Eisberg 2 erst nächstes Jahr verfügbar sein wird. Ohne einen seperaten AGB, Pumpe und Shoggy wäre das Verlegen der Kabel deutlich entspannter und auch ordentlicher möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage an dich Eddy: Wenn ich mir jetzt die Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black zur Überbrückung kaufe, ist dann vielleicht ein im Preis günstigeres Upgrade auf die "Eisberg 2 Solo" Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar möglich?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Du meinst ob du einen Preisnachlass bekommst? Eine Art Upgrade Rabatt? Das ist nicht vorgesehen. Es wird die Eisberg 2 auch als Solo geben, du müsstest dann auch quasi nur die Pumpen/AGB kombo ohne den Rest kaufen, allerdings geht dir dann auch noch ein nettes kleines Feature verloren das ich noch nicht verraten möchte


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Oh Mann, Du kannst es aber auch spannend machen. Ich werde mir definitiv einen Eisberg2 kaufen und dann mein neues Projekt @NCase M1  starten (hoffentlich dauert´s dann nimmer so lange).


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wenn es dir nur um den reinen CPU Kreislauf geht, wird dir dieses Feature nichts bringen. Wenn du den Kreislauf erweitern möchtest, würde ich komplett auf die Eisberg 2 wechseln. Und ja... wäre ja langweillig wenn ich alles verraten würde


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Hast du schon :Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich hab keine Ahnung von was du redest ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wirklich schade, dass die Eisberg 2 erst nächstes Jahr verfügbar sein wird. Ohne einen seperaten AGB, Pumpe und Shoggy wäre das Verlegen der Kabel deutlich entspannter und auch ordentlicher möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bauhöhe der Eisberg 1 könnte in dem gezeigten System zu Problemen mit dem Netzteil führen. Da würde ich eher auf den Nexxxos GPX Pro lauern.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Stimmt, die Eisberg 2 wird nicht niedriger als die Eisberg 1. Die GEhäuse sind von den Baumaßen sehr identisch, lediglich die Optik unterscheidet sich hier. Die GPX-Pro gibt es ja nur als GPU Kühler. Eine Variante als CPU-Kühler wird es sicherlich irgendwann geben, allerdings nicht in nächster Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich meinte den GPX Pro GPU. Es schreibt doch niemand vor, dass die integrierte Pumpe eines Kreislaufes auf der CPU sitzen muss 

Aber ich sehe gerade: Für die typischen Alphacool-Backplates wird es eng auf diesem Mainboard.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Bauhöhe der Eisberg 1 könnte in dem  gezeigten System zu Problemen mit dem Netzteil führen. Da würde ich eher  auf den Nexxxos GPX Pro lauern.



Torsten, das ist ja mein ITX-System und ich habe mich ganz bewusst bei der Fury für einen Aquacomputer Kryographics* Fullcover* entschieden .

Vom CPU-Sockel bis zum Netzteil habe ich 10,5cm Platz, die Pumpe ist 6,8cm und ein eingeschraubter 90° Winkel 3cm hoch. Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Wobei es wenig Sinn mach jetzt die Eisberg 1 Solo zu kaufen und dann im Februar auf die Eisberg 2 umzusteigen. Von daher wird es die VPP655 mit der "Eiskalten Eisdecke", auch wenn die Eisberg 2 für das Kabelmanagement die bessere Wahl wäre. Anfang Februar ist der Zug aber schon abgefahren.


----------



## Kyuss89 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Mit aufmerksamen Augen diesen Thread hier verfolgt und bei den ganzen Neuerungen die Alphacool raushauen will inklusive der Verbesserungen für die Fury X werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten mit meiner Wasserkühlung


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich hätte sogar noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Teasern... aber das hebe ich mir noch ein bisschen auf 

Die Eisdecke geht heute im Shop online


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wird der Eisberg2 in die Spähren einer D5 kommen (Im Bezug auf die Lautstärke)?


----------



## chaotium (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Tja schicke Tour. Nur bleib ich bei EKWB. Bin von Alphacool zum Konkurrenten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@-H1N1-
Mit welcher Stufe vergleichst du?  Auf Stufe 5 ... klar. Im ernst, die Eisberg 2 lässt sich auch noch stark drosseln, dann läuft die nicht lauter als eine D5 auf Stufe 1. Natürlich nicht so Leistungsstark wie eine D5, aber das dürfte ja klar sein. Ungedrosselt.... würde ich es grob mit Stufe 2 einer D5 vergleichen. Aber nagel mich darauf bitte nicht fest, das ist jetzt rein subjektiv. 

Achja.. Eisdeckel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arkptWykBfA

Bei uns im Shop: Suchergebnis fÃ¼r eisdecke | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Oh, das klingt sehr vielversprechend . Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten........


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

 Alphacool Eisdecke DDC/D5 Ausgleichsbehälter einzeln für Alphacool Eisdecke  

Liefertermin 5-6 Monate 

Passende Alternative, die sich mit dem Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 kombinieren lässt?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Lieferzeit ist falsch, das wird heute noch geändert. Die Lieferzeit ist ca. 1 Woche. 

@Lios
Das ist keine Alternative. Was du verlinkt hast, ist ein Top keine AGB


----------



## sh4sta (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Und? Hat man genug Platz für eine AC D5 + USB/Aquabuskabel? 


greetz


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit ist falsch, das wird heute noch geändert. Die Lieferzeit ist ca. 1 Woche.
> 
> @Lios
> Das ist keine Alternative. Was du verlinkt hast, ist ein Top keine AGB



Bei meiner Frage ging es mir um eine früher lieferbaren anderen AGB, der zu dem Deckel der D5 passt.



sh4sta schrieb:


> Und? Hat man genug Platz für eine AC D5 + USB/Aquabuskabel?
> 
> 
> greetz



Nach den Bildern eher nicht. Der Abstand zum Boden ist zu gering.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ sh4sta
Wie Lios schon sagt, das wird nicht passen. 

@Lios
Nein, leider nicht. Im Grunde sind die Richtigen auch schon da, nur noch nicht vollständig eingepflegt.


----------



## sh4sta (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Schade. Dann doch noch keine Alternative für mich. ^^  Vllt solltet ihr dann die AC D5 bei "Empfohlenes Zubehör" entfernen oder vermerken, dass die Kabel nicht dran passen. 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Schau mal genau welche da verlinkt ist. Die ohne USB Anschluss, die passt ja


----------



## sh4sta (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Schau mal genau welche da verlinkt ist. Die ohne USB Anschluss, die passt ja



Jetzt mach mich nich feddig Eddy. So Blind bin ich doch auch noch nicht   Da steht doch 1x Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle. 

Bei dem Dingen: Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Plexi G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Und dem Dingen: Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Jetzt machst du mich fertig.... du hast recht. Ich hab die oben gesehen und gar nciht mehr weiter runter geschaut.  Was für ein Glück, dass ich nicht dafür vrantwortlich bin. Da muss ich gleich mal ein Büro weiter gehen und jemanden auf die Schulter klopfen


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Puhhh doch noch nicht so Blind.  Na dann geh mal Klopfen^^


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Habe geklopft.... wird nachher entfernt  Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

An die Tür oder den Kopf des Mitarbeiters? 

Hat die neue Eisecke eigentlich Leistungsvorteile gegenüber dem "alten" Top. Also Durchfluss, Lautstärke, Vibration etc. Ich meine das bewegt sich ja immer innerhalb kleinster Bereiche, aber das interessiert sicher den ein oder anderen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Auf die Schulter  Wir verhauen bei uns nicht mal die Azubis. Grade die sind mir hier eigentlich immer viel zu fröhlich und freundlich, das ist erschreckend. Denen geht es einfach zu gut bei uns..... grummel. Die Fragen sogar freundlich ob man einen Kaffee oder Tee möchte, ein Stück Kuchen oder Obst (wir haben aktuell viele Geburtstage,Obst und Nüsse gibt es immer). Das ist sehr irritierend wenn man das auch mal in anderen Firmen ganz anders erleben musste  

Nein, Leistungsvorteile durch TOP`s wirst du eigentlich nie erreichen sofern sie nicht völlige Fehlkonstruktionen sind. Die Unterschiede bewegen sich eigentlich im Nichtmessbaren Rahmen. Die Tops haben ein optisches Facelift bekommen und wurden darauf ausgelegt die AGB Eisdecke aufzunehmen und natürlich haben sie Löcher für die Füße welche beiliegen.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Zum Eisberg 2 magst nicht noch etwas verraten ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Meine Bestellung ist raus, bezahlt und der D5 Eisdecke AGB wird euch am 21.12. geliefert. Bitte verschickt mein Packet noch vor eurem Weihnachtsurlaub ab dem 23.12., ansonsten muss ich bis zum 07.01. warten. Ich habe aktuell keine Pumpe ...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ -H1N1-
Stell konkrete Fragen  

@Lios
Gib mir mal per PN deine Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer  Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass es im Januar 20 neue Röhren AGBs von Alphacool geben wird? Und drei neue Bay Res im völlig neuem Design? Hm.......


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Abmessungen, Lautstärke und Optik interessieren mich am meisten.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> neue Röhren AGBs von Alphacool geben wird?



darauf bin ich scharf !


----------



## IssaP (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Aus Glas oder aus zumindest aus getempertem Plexi?


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



IssaP schrieb:


> Aus Glas oder aus zumindest aus getempertem Plexi?




Das würde mich auch Interessieren.^^  Alphacool haut aber auch atm neue Sachen raus 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Abmessungen, Lautstärke und Optik interessieren mich am meisten.



Die Radiatorabmessungen kann man sich ja denken, die werden aus der normalen Serie kommen. Der Kühler/Pumpe ansich wird von der KOnstruktion genauso aufgebaut sein wie die bisherige Eisberg. Die Montage wurde verbessert, es wird ein leuchtendes Logo geben und die Oberfläche wird gänzlich anders aussehen. 
Zur Lautstärke habe ich ja schon was gesagt 

Bezüglich der AGBs.... lasst euch überraschen. Kleiner Hinweis.... Lighttowereffekt lässt grüßen  AUßerdem, Full-Plexi Editionen die man wunderbar ausleuchten kann


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Lios Gib mir mal per PN deine Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer  Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.



Der AGB ist anscheinend schon früher eingetroffen. Mein Packet wurde dem Versand übergeben


----------



## sh4sta (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Bin gespannt. 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@Lios Nudin
Die lagen eigentlich schon im Wareneingang zur Kontrolle. Ich hab die einfach vorziehen lassen damit die ersten Bestellungen raus können. Ansonsten wäre es für dich eng geworden


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Auch wenn es jetzt einige ärgern wird... -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...htsrabatt-fuer-die-pcgh-user.html#post7906529


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

 und ich hab vorgestern bestellt....


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@Eddy

Der Einbau hat geklappt und die VPP655+Eisdecke Deckel und AGB passen perfekt zwischen die Grafikkarte und den Radiator an der Vorderseite .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Noch eine Frage:

Nach der Anleitung zur "Eisdecke Deckel" müssen bei der Verwendung des "Eisdecke AGB" die drei Verschlussschrauben wie folgt eingeschraubt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wird der AGB verwendet, muss in IN1, IN3 und OUT2 eine Verschlussschraube." Daraus folgt dann, dass ich den Ausgang im Deckel und den Eingang am AGB einschrauben muss (siehe Abbildung oben). Ich kann den Eingang aber doch auch im Deckel neben dem OUT1 in den IN1 verlegen, selbst wenn ich den kleinen AGB verwende. Dann muss die dritte Verschlussschraube eben in Öffnung des AGB, richtig?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wenn du das IN im Deckel verwendest, fließt das Wasser nicht mehr wirklich in die AGB. Ich hab jetzt leider keine technische Zeichnung zur Hand, daher wirst du mir einfach flgendes glauben müssen. Das Wasser würde zur Pumpe fließen, qausi direkt an der AGB vorbei. Damit wird die AGB wirkungslos.


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

*die* AGB?

Bin mir da jetzt auch nicht so sicher, aber könnte sein, dass das funktioniert.
Natürlich nicht optimal.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Das funktioniert nicht  Das Wasser in "der" AGB würde einfach stehen und sich nicht mit dem reinkommenden Wasser vermischen. Dadurch wäre "der" AGB quasi nutzlos. 

Ja, richtig wäre der AGB da der Ausgleichsbehälter. Aber ausgesprochen finde ich - auch wenn es ganz klar falsch ist - die AGB besser.


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

*Theoretisch* braucht man den AGB ja auch nicht mehr, wenn der Kreislauf einmal gefüllt ist.
Dazu gab es in irgendeiner FAQ mal ein Bild, finde das aber gerade nicht mehr.
Da wurde der "AGB" mit einem T-Stück und einem Stück Schlauch realisiert.

MfG


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der AGB dient ja auch zum entlüften des Systems. Daher würde ich darauf nie verzichten. Selbst AIOs haben immer eine Mini-AGB im Kreislauf, meist direkt bei der Pumpe auf der CPU. Aber ja, theoretisch kann man darauf nach dem Befüllen und Entlüften verzichten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn du das IN im Deckel verwendest,  fließt das Wasser nicht mehr wirklich in die AGB. Ich hab jetzt leider  keine technische Zeichnung zur Hand, daher wirst du mir einfach flgendes  glauben müssen. Das Wasser würde zur Pumpe fließen, qausi direkt an der  AGB vorbei. Damit wird die AGB wirkungslos.





Dann waren die Antworten aber auch nicht korrekt. Torsten hatte denselben Gedanken:



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einfüllöffnung größer G1/4 Zoll? Endlich
> 
> Aber wofür ist das seitliche Gewinde im dünnen Plexiglas, wenn der Einlass im stabileren POM-Teil sitzt?





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Z.b. für Verschlüsse mit LED Einsatz





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Genau, da kann man z.B. LEDs einsetzen.  Wie das dann aussieht, sieht man in der Anzeige der aktuellen PCGH....  das leider viel zu dunkel abgedruckt wurde. ...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich hatte in der Tat bei dieser Aussage einen Denkfehler, da ich Anfangs auch davon ausgegangen bin, dass man im Deckel rein gehen kann. Ich hatte das Teil zu dem Zeitpunkt nur roh in der Hand gehabt und noch nicht damit herum gespielt (zu neu). Mittlerweile hatte ich das gute Stück auch verbaut und im Betrieb und bin schlauer.
Daher ist meine letzte Aussage dazu dir Richtige. 

Hier siehst du das Ganze auch im Betrieb: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNPNbxhJLaU

Wer im übrigen genau schaut, wird in dem Video 3 zukünftige Proukte sehen die es noch nicht gibt und auch noch nicht offiziell angekündigt wurden


----------



## IssaP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der AGB, der "X-Flow" Radiator im Hintergrund und was noch?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@IssaP
Na... das Größte hast du übersehen.


----------



## IssaP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ok gleich nochmal ansehen... 

Edit: Die einzige Sache die mir unbekannt vorkommt ist die dicke Box (Radiator) ganz links auf der Fensterbank, aber davon kann man ja fast nichts sehen.  Oder sind die Zeichnungen auf dem Tisch gemeint?


----------



## SpatteL (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die "Zeichnung" auf dem Tisch wird eine Montageunterlage sein, evtl. mit Anti-Static Funktion.
Das könnte es evtl. sein, nach dem Hinweis von Eddy.

MfG


----------



## Joungmerlin (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Alphacool Susurro Lüfter in 140mm

Der Radi und der AGB wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Einen 140mm Susurro gibt es da nicht. Der X-Flow Radi, die neue AGB (von der es 20 Versionen geben wird) und die große Matte auf dem Tisch  Das kommt alles im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Chanks (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Was mich mal auch noch interessieren würde,ist  die aktuelle Eisberg eigentlich irgendwie leise zu bekommen, auf einem Niveau wo auch die kühlleistung nicht massiv einbricht? 

Ich überlege aktuell einen CPU only Kreislauf zu bauen mit 420er radi, daher ist die Eisberg eigentlich perfekt. Warten bis die neue Eisberg 2 raus kommt möchte ich aber ehr ungern.

Was mich auch interessieren würde, wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Garantie, falls die Eisberg undicht wird, ohne Eigenverschulden durch Materialfehler (bin ein gebranntes Kind der Triton...)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Eisberg leckt nicht, außer man beachtet nicht wie man sie anschließen muss. 99% aller Lecks sind entstanden, weil man die Pumpe falsch angeschlossen hatte und sie heiß gelaufen ist. Trotz riesem Aufkleber und Warnhinweisen  wurde die Eisberg z.B. gerne am PWM-Anschlus des Mainboardes betrieben was ausdrücklich untersagt wird. Aber leider lesen viele die Anleitung einfach nicht oder denken die Hinweise sind nur aus Spaß an der Freude dort angebracht  

Wenn du nicht auf die Eisberg 2 warten willst, aber dennoch auf Alphacool setzen möchtest, dann greif zur Fractal Kelvin Serie. Dort steckt schon zum Großteil schon die Technik der Eisberg 2 drin, schließlich wird die Fractal Kelvin von Alphacool gebaut. Radiator, Pumpe ect kommt zu 100% von Alphacool und wurde für Fractal und deren Wünsche angepasst. Diese ist ebenfalls erweiterbar wie die Eisberg. Von der Pumpenleistung reicht das auch locker für einen 420er Radi. Und.... die Pumpe ist dort schon sehr leise


----------



## Chanks (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Eisberg leckt nicht, außer man beachtet nicht wie man sie anschließen muss. 99% aller Lecks sind entstanden, weil man die Pumpe falsch angeschlossen hatte und sie heiß gelaufen ist. Trotz riesem Aufkleber und Warnhinweisen  wurde die Eisberg z.B. gerne am PWM-Anschlus des Mainboardes betrieben was ausdrücklich untersagt wird. Aber leider lesen viele die Anleitung einfach nicht oder denken die Hinweise sind nur aus Spaß an der Freude dort angebracht
> 
> Wenn du nicht auf die Eisberg 2 warten willst, aber dennoch auf Alphacool setzen möchtest, dann greif zur Fractal Kelvin Serie. Dort steckt schon zum Großteil schon die Technik der Eisberg 2 drin, schließlich wird die Fractal Kelvin von Alphacool gebaut. Radiator, Pumpe ect kommt zu 100% von Alphacool und wurde für Fractal und deren Wünsche angepasst. Diese ist ebenfalls erweiterbar wie die Eisberg. Von der Pumpenleistung reicht das auch locker für einen 420er Radi. Und.... die Pumpe ist dort schon sehr leise


Echt, hat Fractal die Pumpe überarbeiten lassen? Soweit wie ich informiert bin ist doch in der Kelvin die DC-LT 2400 verbaut und in der Eisberg die LT 3600, bzw in der Low Noise Variante auch die LT 2400, oder? 

An der kelvin finde ich leider den fillport etwas ungünstig positioniert, weiterhin lässt sich die pumpe bei der kelvin auch nicht einzeln kaufen oder mit einem 420er Radiator :/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Als Basis dient die DC-LT, das ist richtig, aber DC-LT ist auch nicht immer gleich DC-LT. Es kommt auch auf das Pumpengehäuse und weitere Elemente an wie Laut oder Leistungsstark das Ganze ist  Soooo einfach kann man es sich nicht machen. 

Grundlegend würde ich dir so oder so noch eine kleine separate AGB empfehlen. Das macht die Geschichte generell einfacher. Wenn du bei der Eisberg bleiben willst und nicht noch ca. 5-6 Wochen auf die Eisberg 2 warten willst, kannst du diese per beiliegendem Adapter auf 7V laufen lassen, was ich aber nur bedingt empfehlen würde. Im Ernst, warte auf die Eisberg 2. Das wird sich lohnen.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Im Ernst, warte auf die Eisberg 2. Das wird sich lohnen.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Als Basis dient die DC-LT, das ist richtig, aber DC-LT ist auch nicht immer gleich DC-LT. Es kommt auch auf das Pumpengehäuse und weitere Elemente an wie Laut oder Leistungsstark das Ganze ist  Soooo einfach kann man es sich nicht machen.
> 
> Grundlegend würde ich dir so oder so noch eine kleine separate AGB empfehlen. Das macht die Geschichte generell einfacher. Wenn du bei der Eisberg bleiben willst und nicht noch ca. 5-6 Wochen auf die Eisberg 2 warten willst, kannst du diese per beiliegendem Adapter auf 7V laufen lassen, was ich aber nur bedingt empfehlen würde. Im Ernst, warte auf die Eisberg 2. Das wird sich lohnen.



Wie sieht es denn mit der neuen Pascal und Arctic Island Generation aus mit Kühlern von euch würd mir gern am Release ne Wakü dazu holen kriegt ihr von Amd/Nividia Sampĺes für den Release?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Alphacool scannt vermutlich nicht ohne Grund eingeschickte Karten von Privatpersonen ein . Watercool hat seit Jahren eine ähnliche Aktion am laufen (aber auf ausgewählte Layouts beschränkt) und bei Liquid Extasy ist die Anfertigung von Kühlern für populäre Layouts meines Wissens nach auch deutlich günstiger. Oder anders gesagt: Viele Wasserkühlungshersteller leiden unter akutem Sample-Mangel.
Vereinzelt scheint es Kooperationen mit Hardwaremarken zu geben. So sind zum Beispiel Demosysteme von Asus oft mit Kühlungen von EK Water Blocks ausgestattet und der gleiche Hersteller versorgt umgekehrt nicht nur die meisten Asus-Custom-PCBs und -Mainboards mit Kühlkörpern, sondern präsentiert auch oft den ersten Referenzlayoutkühler. Bei den letzten Launches konnte Aquacomputer ebenfalls schnell reagieren, aber von eine Kooperation mit Nvidia oder AMD ist mir nichts bekannt.
Selbst für große Hardware-Magazine ist es oftmals schwer, vor ab Test-Samples zu erhalten. Da sehe ich für Nischenmarkt-Kühlerhersteller dunkelschwarz.


----------



## SpatteL (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Für die Referenzlayouts gibt es idR kurz nach Release passende Kühler(so 1-2 Wochen). Nur Watercool trödelt in letzter Zeit ganz schön rum(bei der GTX 980 hat es fast ein Jahr gedauert und bei der TitanX/980Ti waren es auch mehrere Monate).
In der Zeit kannst du die Karte ja erst mal ausgiebig testen, sollte man vor dem Umbau ja sowieso machen.

MfG


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Für die Referenzlayouts gibt es idR kurz nach Release passende Kühler(so 1-2 Wochen). Nur Watercool trödelt in letzter Zeit ganz schön rum(bei der GTX 980 hat es fast ein Jahr gedauert und bei der TitanX/980Ti waren es auch mehrere Monate).
> In der Zeit kannst du die Karte ja erst mal ausgiebig testen, sollte man vor dem Umbau ja sowieso machen.
> 
> MfG



Okay danke für die Info jetzt kommst nurnoch drauf an wann die neuen Grakas den kommen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Torsten hat es schon richtig erklärt. 

Weder AMD noch nVidia noch andere Bordpartner liefern großartig Samples ihrer Karten an Wakühersteller. Da bleibt nur selbst kaufen oder sich auf Schematas verlassen was sehr ungenau ist. AMD hat sich ja mehr oder minder von enem Referenzdesign verabschiedet und überlässt wohl in Zukunft den Boardpartnern ein Design zu entwerfen. Sofern sie diese Aussage tatsächlich in die Tat umsetzen, wird es hier ganz besonders schwer Kühler für eine breite Anzahl an Grafikkarten anzubieten. 
Vom Startweg wird es wohl eher keine Kühler geben. Aber man kann ja nie wissen, eine Glaskugel habe ich da leider auch nicht.


----------



## Chanks (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Mal etwas anderes, wäre es nicht auch ungefähr einen Monat vor Release mal möglich ein paar erste, spannende Bilder zu dem Eisberg 2 zu zeigen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Lach.... Bilder kommen noch, aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr


----------



## Rarek (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

und selbst wenn es dann pasende Kühler gibt, dann sind sie unpraktisch beschrieben...
zum Bleistift: https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxx...backplate-11272-a1349807.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
hier gibts M01 - M04 und welcher nun zum PCB von MSI passt steht nirgens... und dann darfste erstmal Bilderraten gehen...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Es gibt auf der Alphacool Seite einen Konfigurator der einem Kinderleicht zeigt wie man den passenden Kühlerblock findet. Wenn man um die 70-80 Kühlblöcke für über 220 Custom Designes anbietet, wie soll das ausgerechnet Geizhals richtig zeigen? Sollen die für jeden Kühler nun die 10 oder 20 passenden Karten der Hersteller dazu schreiben? 

Konfigurator -> Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool

PS: Ich finde es mehr als erstaunlich, dass wir generell ein haufen Fragen im Support-Bereich bekommen zu Dingen die groß auf den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten zu sehen sind. Schaut da keiner mehr drauf?


----------



## Rarek (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

auf die Hersteller seiten nicht, und der configurator hatte mir damals alle 4 designs ausgespuckt... deswegen musste ich dann doch suchen
wobei... es war auch net der den du mir da zeigst...


----------



## SpatteL (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ich schaue da immer in die Kompatibilitätslisten:
AMD - http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility list ATI.pdf
Nvidia - http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility list Nvidia.pdf

Wobei die auch sehr unübersichtlich ist, da ist alles wild durcheinander.
Da müsstet ihr echt mal was machen, Eddy.
*Chip*
*Kühler M01
*Kompatibele Karten.
.
.
*Kühler M02*
Kompatible Karten.
.
.
usw.

MfG


----------



## MadPolygon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Auf den Produktseiten steht's ja auch unter dem Tab "Beschreibung". Vielleicht sollte der "Beschreibung"-Tab der Standardtab sein, so würde beim Benutzer 1 Klick erspart, denn manche sind ja auch dafür zu faul .
Was der Konfigurator an Ergebnissen ausspuckt weiß ich nicht, da ich immer auf der Seite direkt geschaut hab und eigentlich immer wusste was ich brauche.

@Eddy: Kurz am Rande: Stimmt die angegebene Lieferzeit von 11-12 Tagen beim 390 M01? Denn ich hab den gestern zusammen mit anderen Sachen bestellt und bin einfach voll scharf drauf den auf meine Karte zu schnallen .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ Rarek
Es gibt nur diesen einen Konfigurator von Alphacool. Wo auch immer du warst, es war nicht bei Alphacool. Der Einfachheithalber, habe ich mal Geizhals gebeten den Konfigurator überall als Link in die Beschreibung der Kühler zu packen. 

@SpatteL
Die Listen werden Handgepflegt und sind in der Tat etwas unübersichtlich. Ich nutze daher ausschließlich den Konfigurator wenn ich etwas suche. Das geht einfach schneller.

@MadPolygon
Die Angaben im Shop stimmen immer mit den Angaben überein die wir direkt vom Hersteller oder eben vom Lieferanten bekommen. Das heißt, wir verlassen uns auch auf diese Angaben. Wenn sich der Liefertermin verschiebt, wird das in die Warenwirtschaft eingetragen und quasi sofort mit dem Shop synchronisiert. 
Oder in Kurzform, wir erwarten die Ware in diesem Zeitraum, sollte sich das am Ende dennoch verzögern sind wir ebenfalls überrascht und schauen leider betrübt aus der Röhre. :-/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ein kleiner Teaser zur Eisberg 2..... das erste offizielle Bild überhaupt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chanks (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus! 

Wird die Farbe der LED sich ändern/ausschalten lassen? 
Hat das Gehäuse noch eine Plexischeibe an der Seite?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Das Gehäuse hat noch eine Plexischeibe an der Seite. Auf diesem Bild sieht man uasi die exakt gegenüberliegende Seite. Die Oberfläche des Gehäuses ist eine besondere Art des Soft Touch, allerdings Kratzfest  Zumindest habe ich mit meinen Fingernägeln kein Kratzer rein bekommen. Zur LED sage ich noch nichts  Das kommt dann im neuen Jahr.


----------



## IssaP (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Sieht wirklich gut aus, der matte Look gefällt mir!


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Bei Aquatuning sind die Produkte von Alphacool zum Jahreswechsel teurer geworden. Ist mir zuerst an der DDC310 und den Nexxxos Radiatoren aufgefallen.


----------



## Chanks (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Ja, das stimmt. 
Ärgerlich :/

Kommen jetzt bald neue Infos zum Eisberg 2?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Der Euro fällt, die Preise steigen. Nicht angenehm, ist aber so. Schließlich hat der Euro im letzten Jahr fast 30% an Wert verloren. 

@Chanks,
Das Jahr hat doch eben erst angefangen.... so ungeduldig?


----------



## Rarek (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

nicht nur er wartet


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

same here


----------



## Chanks (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Klar ungeduldig  

Habe den Kauf trotz vieler eurer Rabattaktionen verschoben und nun sind auch noch die Preise der Komponenten gestiegen, mag doch mal sehen ob und wofür es sich gelohnt hat zu warten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Nächste Woche kann ich euch mehr Infos geben, da trudeln wohl die ersten Samples für Redakteure ein


----------



## Rarek (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ohh...


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Eisberg leckt nicht, außer man beachtet nicht wie man sie anschließen muss. 99% aller Lecks sind entstanden, weil man die Pumpe falsch angeschlossen hatte und sie heiß gelaufen ist. Trotz riesem Aufkleber und Warnhinweisen  wurde die Eisberg z.B. gerne am PWM-Anschlus des Mainboardes betrieben was ausdrücklich untersagt wird. Aber leider lesen viele die Anleitung einfach nicht oder denken die Hinweise sind nur aus Spaß an der Freude dort angebracht
> 
> Wenn du nicht auf die Eisberg 2 warten willst, aber dennoch auf Alphacool setzen möchtest, dann greif zur Fractal Kelvin Serie. Dort steckt schon zum Großteil schon die Technik der Eisberg 2 drin, schließlich wird die Fractal Kelvin von Alphacool gebaut. Radiator, Pumpe ect kommt zu 100% von Alphacool und wurde für Fractal und deren Wünsche angepasst. Diese ist ebenfalls erweiterbar wie die Eisberg. Von der Pumpenleistung reicht das auch locker für einen 420er Radi. Und.... die Pumpe ist dort schon sehr leise



Wie werdet ihr das bei der Eisberg 2 handhaben? Einserseits war im Lieferumfang der Eisberg 1 ein 9V Adapter enthalten, andererseits soll man die Pumpe nicht über den PWM Anschluss steuern. Die Eisberg 1 Solo  gibt es ja auch in zwei Varianten (2400 U/min und 3600 U/min).

Gibt es für die Eisberg 2 also einen freigegebenen Regelbereich, der nicht unterschritten werden darf? Oder wird der 12V Betrieb empfohlen und wird es dafür wieder zusätzlich Solovarianten (2400 U/min und 3600U/min) geben?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Die Eisberg 2 hat eine Sicherung. Wenn die Stomversorgung zu gering ist und die Gefahr einer Überhitzung der Pumpe droht, schaltet die Pumpe ab. Im Deckel wird es eine Sicherungsplatte geben die dafür sorgt, dass ein zu festes andrehen der Anschlüsse nicht so schnell zu einem Riss/Bruch führt. Mit Gewalt geht allerdings alles. 
Zum Regelbereich der Pumpe - ja den gibt es - gibt es später mehr Infos.


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

und was ist dann wenn pumpe zu warm -> aus durch zu hitzige CPU ?
dann brodelt das doch und schaltet sich garnicht mehr an... und nu? (jaja, ich weiß wurst-käse und so)


----------



## Chanks (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> und was ist dann wenn pumpe zu warm -> aus durch zu hitzige CPU ?
> dann brodelt das doch und schaltet sich garnicht mehr an... und nu? (jaja, ich weiß wurst-käse und so)



Ich nehme mal an das es dazu nicht kommen wird, die Pumpe sitzt ja nicht direkt auf der CPU ^^ Die Pumpe sollte ja ungefähr die Temperatur des Wassers haben, also <50°C, ausser wenn diese eben überhitzt und dafür wird es wohl eine Sicherung direkt am Pumpenmotor geben 

Wäre jetzt zumindest meine Vermutung ^^


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ja richtig... 
meine frage ist ja was passiert WENN die cpu das wasser so anheizt, dass es über längeren Zeitraum ( >12h) diese 50+ °C hat 
sprich dann über längerem Zeitraum die Pumpe ausfällt aus selbstschutz

(und ja mir gehts um 24/7 Betrieb unter Vollast)


----------



## Chanks (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*



Rarek schrieb:


> ja richtig...
> meine frage ist ja was passiert WENN die cpu das wasser so anheizt, dass es über längeren Zeitraum ( >12h) diese 50+ °C hat
> sprich dann über längerem Zeitraum die Pumpe ausfällt aus selbstschutz
> 
> (und ja mir gehts um 24/7 Betrieb unter Vollast)



In den Specs der DC-LT ist diese für 65°C zugelassen, demnach wird sie bis 65°C auch nicht abschalten. Darüber nachzudenken "Was wäre wenn..." halte ich für Schwachsinn, denn wenn du über 50°C Wassertemperatur hast, hast du eh schon andere Probleme als eine eventuell abschaltende Pumpe ^^


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

ja stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Eisberg 2?


----------



## roulie90 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Interessiert mich auch!  Will meine Corsair H75 loswerden...


----------



## the_leon (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Wird das Teil (also die Eisberg 2) genügend Leistung für nen Kreislauf haben (also 2 Kühler und 2 oder 3 Radis)??


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

sagtma ... nur so aus interesse... würde es nicht eher lohnen nen passenden laberthread aufzumacven?
mann kommt imemr weiter vom thema ab bzw es geht teilweise um alles rund um wakü ^^ irgebdwie misbraucht ihr den thread als laberthread xD


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ Noxxphox
Wenn du einen aufmachen willst... ich werde ihn definitiv im Auge behalten 

@the_leon
Naja, für 3 Radiatoren wird es wohl eher eng, wobei es hier auf die Größe und Lage der Radiatoren ankommt. 

@Rarek
Die Abschaltung erfolgt bei zu wenig Spannung zur Pumpe. So das diese nicht heiß laufen kann. Wassertemperaturen die so hoch sind, dass es zu Problemen kommt, sollte man nicht erreichen können. Klar, wenn du einen I7 5XXX auf 5Ghz mit massiver Spannungsanhebung drunter packst und dann nur eine Version mit 120mm Radi hast, könnte es hart werden, aber dann hat man die Kühlung ja so oder so schon völlig unterdimensioniert. Deine Konstellation dürfte niemals auftreten, das muss man schon direkt provozieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

sollte das nich liber nen alphacool mitarbeiter bzw angehöriger machn?^^
weil du hast damit eher zu tun wie ich und kannst alles ordentlich halten etc... ich guck hier in den thread alle paar tage... mir viel halt eben nur auch dases eig nix mehr direkt mit dem thema des threads zu tun hat sindern eher als laberthread genutzt wird... und dann solte man auch einen solchen machn damit auch alle die sich dafür interesieren das mitbekommen... denke ni ht das jeder aug dem thread hier klickt^^


----------



## the_leon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@eddy.
280er unten 360er oben und evtl. 180er vorne.
Mit nem 4690K und ner 290X Lightning.
Ich mach gerne nen Sammelthread.
Darf ich ihn Aquatuning und Alphacool Sammelthread nennen??


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

@ Noxxphox
Wir haben hier schon ein Support Forum, daher möchte ich nicht noch einen Sammelthread aufmachen der vom Hersteller kommt. Das wäre ein bisschen viel des Guten. Die Gestaltung des Forenbereiches sollte man den Usern überlassen. Auch wenn ich gerne hier schreibe, versuche ich es in Grenzen zu halten.

@ the_leon
Das wird ein bisschen viel für die Pumpe, muss ich hier mal ehrlich sagen. Die Pumpe ist eben keine D5 oder DDC.
Den Thread kannst du gerne Alphacool nennen, soll ja - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - um Alphacool gehen.


----------



## the_leon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH on Tour: So werden Wasserkühler bei Alphacool entwickelt*

Fertig http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...23295-sammelthread-alphacool.html#post7964149


----------

